# Images | Pakistan in the Mirror of History.



## Kompromat

I am creating this thread to post all of the Historic images about Pakistan, to educate our audience about our past. Please participate and make sure that you *attach* the files rather than posting URLs so it lasts longer.

*The Birth of Our great Homeland.*







*Dr Iqbal with his Father Sheikh Noor Muhammad as a child.*






*1958 Supplement 





*

*Baigam Liaqat Ali Khan with Walt Disney.






The passing of our great father, Muhammad Ali Jinnah
*
*



*​*
President Ayub Khan with the British Queen






President Ayub Khan in New York in 1961








*

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Kompromat

*President Ayub Khan with the US President Johnson.
*
*



*​*Pakistan Army soldiers taking a rest on a captured Indian Tank after the victory at Sialkot district in 1965





*

*Youth marching for Pakistan on the Independance Day 14 August in Dacca East Pakistan.
*
*



*​*
*

*Mrs Kennedy the First Lady of the United States, enjoying a ride of a camel in Pakistan.
*
*



*​*President Ayub Khan, walking on a red carpet with Jackie Kennedy the first lady of the United States.*​*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Kompromat

*Dr Muhammad Iqbal with his colleagues in 1930s.
*
*




*​*Now or NEVER was one of the first publications demanding the establishment of Pakistan. Written by Ch Rehmat Ali.
*
*



*​
*Chaudhry Rehmat Ali on a post stamp.
*
*




*​* Dr Iqbal with Ch Rehmat Ali.
*
*



*​
*President Ayub Khan with the US President Eisenhower and J.F Kennedy 
*
*




*​*President Ayub Khan during his visit of the People's Republic of China*
*












*​

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Kompromat

*The Australian's first page after the Battle of Sialkot in 1965.
*
*




*​*President Ayub Khan in Dacca East Pakistan.





*
*American Boxing legend Muhammad Ali visited Pakistan after converting to Islam. Here he is pictured in a good mood with the Pakistani acting legend Sultan Rahi.*​*




*​*Pakistani news studio in the 1970s.





​*
*Final resting place of Pakistan's independence hero Chaudhry Rehmat Ali
*
*





*​*Qaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, pictured with Sir Abdullah Haroon.








​Father of the Nation, opening the State Bank of Pakistan for the first time in 1948.






​*
*Cover , On the creation of Pakistan and India.
*
*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Kompromat

*Philosopher Dr Muhammad Asad (First citizen of an independent Pakistan) pictured with his colleagues at the door of 'The Department of Islamic Reconstruction'. The department was created by the father of the nation Muhammad Ali Jinnah himself to Research and Develop an Islamic, democratic political system to be implemented into the infant Muslim state. After Jinnah's passing, Dr Asad was transferred by Zafar-ullah Khan to a diplomatic duty and the Department was set on fire with most of its research work destroyed by 
unidentified men.





*

*Pakistani soldiers hoisting the Pakistani flag on a captured Indian outpost in 1965.





​*
*Daily Jang's frontpage on the eve of the 6th September 1965 about the invasion of Lahore by India.
*
*



*​
*Jinnah smiles during a rally.




*

*Captured Indian Tank after the Battle of Sialkot.
*
*




*​*A Destroyed Indian Tank, after the Battle of Sialkot (Chawindah).
*
*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

*A powerful trio | General Zia ul Haq, Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, and the head of the ISI, the legendary General Akhtar Abdul Rehman Khan.
*
*



*​
*General Ayub Khan escorts Qaid-e-Azam and Fatima Jinnah in Dacca East Pakistan.
*
*



*​
*The Australian's page at the eve of the Battle of 1965.

''The intro hero spells out Indian Armor's mission which was completely defeated''
*
*



*​
*Indian Generals laid out their plans about Lahore.
*
*



*​
*Flt.Lt Hakim Ullah posing next to his prized war trophy. An Indian Gnat which he forced to surrender and land on a PAF air base. The jet was retained intact by PAF and was test flown for its capabilities and for Pakistan fighter pilots to train against it. The Jet is now preserved in the PAF museum in Karachi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat

"*We will use our nuclear weapons if our existence is threatened*" | *President Zia Ul Haq's statement features on the cover of the India Today magazine in March 1987 edition. Indian planned attack named 'Operation Brasstacks' failed as a result. The Indian forces unilaterally withdrew from the Pakistani border.
*
*



*​
*Dr Muhammad Iqbal's letter to the editor of the US Magazine, 'The Times'.
*
*



*​
*A street named after the Pakistani Philosopher Dr Muhammad Iqbal in Germany.
*
*



*​
*Reza Shah Pehelvi and the Queen of Iran on Pakistani postal stamps.
*
*



*​
*Pakistani postal stamps honoring the initiation of RCD organization between Pakistan, Iran and Turkey. The organization is now called the ECO.
*
*



*​
*Bhutto next to the under construction tomb of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the father of Pakistan.
*
*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

*The Queen of Britain visits Pakistan.
*
*



*​
*President Ayub Khan looking down the valley which now is called Islamabad.
*



​*Two great snaps of Dr Muhammad Iqbal*








*Pakistan's Nobel Laureate Physicist Dr. Abdul Salam
*
*








*​*1965 dawn publication of the 1965 war.*




*1845 Engraved Drawing of Chauburji and Anarkali's Tomb
*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Kompromat

*1961 | US President John F Kennedy , Jackie & Pakistan's President Muhammad Ayub Khan and Pakistan's First Lady in Pakistan.*

*



*​
*1960 | Governor General of Australia Lord Casey was received by the Pakistan's Information Minister Mr. Habibur Rehman*

*



*​
*Pakistani Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto with the leader of the People's republic of China, Mao Zedong and other members of the CCP. This was the last international engagement Mao had with any foreign leader.




*

*Zia ul Rehman as a Pakistan Army officer with his wife Begum Khalida Zia, in East Pakistan.
*
*



*​
*14th August 1960 Pakistan's independence day in Dacca East Pakistan.
*
*



*​
*1950s Traffic Sergeant on Duty - Mingora - Swat




*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

*Queen of Britain riding in an open top car in Pakistan with President Ayub Khan.
*
*



*​
*Pakistani steam engines.
*
*



*​






*Walled city of Lahore
*
*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

*Lahore High Court in 1920.
*
*




*​*Bhutto Family in Northern Areas.

*
*





*​*Qaid-e-Azam, Liaqat Ali Khan and Hafiz Jalindhri.*
*





*​*
Dr Iqbal with Zafar ullah Khan *
*





*​*Postage stamp of the state of Bahawalpur.*
*





*​*Declration of Qadyani's as kuffar, news cover.*
*




*​*Pakistani Passport from the 1960s.*
*







*​*Lahore fort in 1864*
*




*​
*Pope visits Pakistan.
*
*



*​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

*Muhammad Ali visits Lahore




*

*Lahore Fort*



​*Current US President Barrak Hussain Obama with his Pakistani friend Mr Chandio in Pakistan during their Harvard days.*




*Organization of Islamic Cooperation summit in Lahore Pakistan.
*
*




*​*



*
*
*​*Pakistani Prime Minister Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto with Libyan leader Muammar al Gaddafi in Lahore.*
*






*​*Bhutto with King Faisal of Saudi Arabia during the OIC summit in Lahore.*
*




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

*Pakistan's president Ayub Khan with Saudi Arabia's King Faisal.*




*21 April 1966, Rawalpindi. President Ayub Khan With King Hussein of Jordan and their respective daughters:*







*President Ayub Khan with German Royalties.
*
*



*​
*Che Guevara in Pakistan with General Ayub Khan.
*
*



*​
*US President J.F Kennedy receives Pakistani President Ayub Khan.




*

*Imran Khan, his wife Jemima Khan with Nelson Mandela.
*
*








*​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

​*Pakistani prisoner of war in 1971
*







​*Author Syed Salman Nadvi*


*Karahi in 1960s.*






​*Pakistan International Airlines advert from the past.*




​*US first lady Hillary, her daughter Chelsea Clinton and Pakistani prime minister Benazir Bhutto, dressed in traditional Pakistani dresses during their reception in Pakistan.*





​*Pakistani politician and cricket star Imran Khan, his wife Jemima Khan with the British Princess Diana at Shaukat Khanum Memorial Hospital in Pakistan.
*
*










*​*Imran Khan (Politician and Cricket star) with Pakistani Music legend Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan and English music superstar Mick Jagger in Pakistan.
*
*



*​*
*
​*US superstar Angelina Jolie in Pakistan for humanitarian work.*
*




*​*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

*US Hollywood Superstar Brad Pitt with Angelina Jolie during 2005 earthquake in Pakistan.
*
*



*​
*Indian Prime Minister, Atal Bihari Vajpayee visits Minar-e-Pakistan in Lahore - A very powerful image. *




​*Pakistan honors Chinese astronauts .*





*Street named after Jinnah in Saudi Arabia.
*
*





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

@Azlan Haider @DESERT FIGHTER 

Alright ladies, you have my collection - now i want yours. 

*Thread is now open.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RAMPAGE

Aeronaut said:


> @Azlan Haider @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Alright ladies, you have my collection - now i want yours.
> 
> *Thread is now open.*


Awesome thread bro. 

You deserve a chummi on the cheek

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## genmirajborgza786

news of bhagat singh 



 

government house Peshawar during British rule





Bolton market Karachi in 1920





A Parsi Family in Karachi in Motor Car, 1925. Extremely rare Pictures of Karachi; A Parsi family in Karachi in motor car, 1925. Bolton Market, Karachi, 1920



Extremely rare Pictures of Karachi: Napier Mole Bridge, Karachi,1900

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

RAMPAGE said:


> Awesome thread bro.
> 
> You deserve a chummi on the cheek


sure he does mmuuuuuuuaaaahhhhh!!!!!

@Aeronaut make it sticky please.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

@ 
*Aeronaut*

in the second post ayub khan is with us president lyndon b johnson not richerd nixon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@wasm95

Cheers - Fixed



Umair Nawaz said:


> sure he does mmuuuuuuuaaaahhhhh!!!!!
> 
> @Aeronaut make it sticky please.



Shut up you pervy - its *Bromance *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*Cyclone at Karachi 
Edition of The New York Times, June 17, 1902*


----------



## RAMPAGE

wasm95 said:


>


He looks like an Italian 

@Yzd Khalifa am i right ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*
Sepoy Khudadad Khan, The First Indian to Win the Victoria Cross in First World War*
*



*








RAMPAGE said:


> He look an Italian
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa am i right ???



who ? a


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RAMPAGE said:


> He look an Italian
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa am i right ???


A Sicilian to say the least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

RAMPAGE said:


> He look an Italian
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa am i right ???



who ? ayub khan or johnson

*The Tribune, Edition of March 24, 1931 Announcing the Execution of Bhagat Singh*
*



*


----------



## RAMPAGE

wasm95 said:


> who ? ayub khan or johnson


Ayub Khan.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

RAMPAGE said:


> Ayub Khan.



yes he looks like someone from godfather


----------



## third eye

1960: Indian Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru and President of Pakistan Ayub Khan after Indus Waters Treaty - Karachi, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

wasm95 said:


> yes he looks like someone from godfather


That's exactly what i thought.

@nuclearpak

any ideas ???


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*Rare Supplement of Daily “Inqilab”, 21 April 1938, Announcing the Death of Allama Iqbal*
*




*

*First Edition of Jang Newspaper in Early 1940*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## third eye



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*Weekly Jhang Sial, 28 June 1940: Abdus Salam Broke Record of Matriculation Examination of Punjab University*
*



*

*Quaid-e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah on Cover of Time (Edition of April 22, 1946)*






*Dawn Newspaper Front Page: Birth of Pakistan an event in History, August 1947.*
*



*

*“India and Pakistan Become Nations – Clashes Continue”.* The New York Times, 15 Aug 1947.






*The Hindustan Times, October 28, 1947, Kashmir Accedes to India*
*



*

*Dawn Newspaper, Edition of December 25, 1947. Birthday of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah*





*Pakistan’s First Independence Anniversary on 14 August 1948.*
*



*

*Quaid-e-Azam Passes Away on 11 September 1948*





*The Jang, 13 September 1948: Quaid-e-Azam Buried.*
*



*

*Daily ‘Morning News’ Announces Death of Quaid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## third eye

Train to Pakistan being given a Warm Send Off


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*Pakistan’s Second Independence Anniversary, 14 August 1949.*
*





Martial Law Declared in Pakistan, Constitution Abrogated – October 7, 1958





*

*President Eisenhower in Karachi, December 1959.*
*



*

*Pakistan Becomes World Hockey Champion in Rome Olympics 1960*
*





Indo-Pak War, September 1965 (Dawn, Karachi: Rare Newspaper)






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

A Government official visiting the Show Room of Industrial Co-operative. Another Photo of Show Room of Industrial Co-operative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*September 1965: The Daily Dawn.*
*





03 September 1965, Three Indian Planes Shot Down.* Three more Indian fighter aircraft shot down. Daily Jang, Karachi, edition of 5 Sep 1965.






*Ayub Khan and Shastri on the Cover of Time Magazine, September 17, 1965 Edition*








*
*

*Yahya Khan and Indra Gandhi on the Cover of Time Magazine, December 6, 1971 Edition *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*India Attacked West Pakistan at 7 Points on 03 December 1971*
*





On 3 December 1971 India Attacks West Pakistan






49 Indian Jets Downed on 04 December 1971.






Indian Land Captured by Pakistan on 05 December 1971. 






Dawn, 16 December 1971. UN a Farce, Bhutto Walks Out from UNO on 15 Dec 1971






Dawn, December 17, 1971, “War Till Victory”, Yahya’s Pledge.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*2 January 1971: Sheikh Mujib Released by
Zulfikar Ali Bhutto.*Owosso (Michigan) Argus Press, 3 January 1972 edition.







*Bhutto’s Exile Planned by Zia, Newspaper of 17 June 1978*


*





 Bhutto Refuses to be Exiled, Newspaper of 17 June 1978








Pope John Paul II Visits to Pakistan, 16 February 1981






 Black Storm Plays Havoc in Karachi on 31 May 1986.






General Zia’s Plane Crash on 17 August 1988.






Zia Died in a Plane Crash on 17 August 1988 : Rare Nawa-e-Waqt Newspaper
*





*Dawn, November 4, 2007, Chief Justice of Pakistan, Suspended.* Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, Chief Justice of Supreme Court of Pakistan, was suspended by President of Pakistan, General Pervez Musharraf, on 3 November 2007. He was finally restored on 22 March 2009.






*The News, December 28, 2007.* Giving news of Benazir Bhutto’s assassination on December 27, 2007.







*Dawn, December 28, 2007.* Giving news of Benazir Bhutto’s assassination on December 27, 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

*Benazir Bhutto on the Cover of Time Magazine, 14 January 2008 Edition *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

wasm95 said:


> *Weekly Jhang Sial, 28 June 1940: Abdus Salam Broke Record of Matriculation Examination of Punjab University
> “India and Pakistan Become Nations – Clashes Continue”.* The New York Times, 15 Aug 1947.


Looks so strange - Two Indian states are born!  Not trying to make any point - just an interesting observation.
Pre-1947 images feels so strange. In Karachi bill boards for example - there is English, Urdu and Hindi!!!
Similarly the Baloch soldier is the first Indian soldier to get the VC cross. A hundred years later these images will turn heads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

SarthakGanguly said:


> Looks so strange - Two Indian states are born!  Not trying to make any point - just an interesting observation.



its newyork times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> @Azlan Haider @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Alright ladies, you have my collection - now i want yours.
> 
> *Thread is now open.*



It would be excellent if you ban a few indian trolls spoilllllllinnnngg this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

Excellent thread Mr. Mod 

But I would like to point out something:



Aeronaut said:


> Philosopher Dr Muhammad Asad (First citizen of an independent Pakistan) pictured with his colleagues at the door of '*The Department of Islamic Reconstruction'.* The department was created by the father of the nation Muhammad Ali Jinnah himself to Research and Develop an Islamic, democratic political system to be implemented into the infant Muslim state. After Jinnah's passing, Dr Asad was transferred by Zafar-ullah Khan to a diplomatic duty and the Department was set on fire with most of its research work destroyed by
> unidentified men.



Brother what is the source of this highly misleading description ??

1)There is absolutely no reference to a Department of Islamic Reconstruction in any of the official documents of the Government of Pakistan.

2)There is no reference to “Allama” Asad aka Lepold Weiss in Jinnah Papers. Jinnah never corresponded with him, never met him and never appointed him to anything. I have looked through Jinnah Papers as well Jinnah’s correspondence during this period. Even the Shamsul Hassan collection has no reference to this Allama Asad. There is absolutely no primary source evidence that shows this Allama as being associated with the Pakistan Government. How strange then that Jinnah who meticulously saved his correspondence forgot to mention this.(Yasser Hamdani)

3)Muhammad Asad himself has made no mention of any such details in his famous auto biography ; "Road to Mecca"
The Road to Mecca (book) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


All we find is : Asad in his book _“Principles of State and Government in Islam”_ claims that he headed what seems to be an Islamic Reconstruction Department in West Punjab. Even if that were true, which would require confirmation, *that does not connect Asad to Jinnah or the Central Pakistan Government.*


_Soon after his arrival in Lahore, Asad was called by Nawab of Mamdot, the first Chief Minister of Western Punjab who sought advice on the possible ideological contours of the new country. Asad suggested setting up of an organization to examine this issue. Mamdot agreed and thus he came to design, set up and head the Department of Islamic Reconstruction. Explaining the aims and objectives of the Department in an interview broadcast over Radio Pakistan in October 1947, Asad observed that it was the only government department of its time anywhere in the Muslim world to carry the word ‘Islamic’ in its title. He added, “All that we are expected to do – all that we can legitimately do – is to help the community to co-ordinate its spiritual and intellectual resources and to revive the moral strength of which the Millat must be capable by virtue of its being the Millat of Islam; in other words to help the Millat to re-create the Islamic atmosphere so necessary for a revival of Islamic life in its practical aspects.”

A few weeks later the Chief Minister asked him to draw up a Memorandum on the lines of his article Towards Islamic Constitution which would be published by the government of Punjab and may come to the notice of the Central government. The Memorandum was soon written and published. It generated sufficient interest in the capital city that led to Asad being called to Karachi to meet with Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan who advised him to write in more detail on the subject of Islamic Constitution.
Muhammad Asad: The Story of a Story of a Story | Criterion
_
*
So saying that Jinnah himself set up a department of Islamic reconstruction and appointed Muhammad Asad as its head , is nothing more than a blatant lie , concocted by pathological liars like Orya Maqbool Jan ..*



What our great scholar , Jinab Orya Sahib , apparently failed to realize (while desperately trying to "Islamize" Jinnah) is :

1) Muhammad Asad, accepted Islam on the hands of Maulana Sadar Ud Din, Imam of Berlin Mosque, Germany, run by Lahore Ahmadiyya Movement. His name is still written in the registers of converts to Islam.

2)His main focus was on the primacy of Quran over any all other sources such as Hadith and Sunna as he felt that Quran had been over-ruled by secondary sources. He did not believe in second coming of Jesus for example!!

So if Jinnah appointed such a man as head of Islamic Reconstruction Department , We can clearly judge Jinnah`s understanding of Islam !! Hope you get the point

How ironic is our dilemma as a country? We abuse and insult Zafrullah Khan, a man who Jinnah appointed as Pakistan’s first representative to the UN, Pakistan’s first foreign minister and Pakistan’s lawyer before the boundary commission but are willing to latch on to the most tenuous of claims by some Jewish convert to Islam of having been head of some provincial department, if at all.* Muhammad Asad disliked Zafarullah as he was denied a permission to marry a polish lady by Ministry of Foreign affairs *(Zafarullah was the foreign minister) . The ridiculous blog in Express Tribune speaks of Asad being the “first citizen of Pakistan”. What an utter and total national shame. (Asad was the first person to carry a Pakistani passport but that does not make him the first citizen)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

dollarman said:


> Going through the pictures, it seems like 50% of Pakistan's "illustrious" history is based on capturing random vehicles in wars they lost against India
> 
> Well I guess you gotta be proud of something


rather claiming victory on a lost war its better to celebrate and feel proud of what we have achieved against an enemy who was vastly superior and threatened our homeland.

But others  who twist the facts of history for chest thumping and claim a clear defeat as victory r rather the biggest moronic nation u will ever find on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*9 striking photos of a boat in Pakistan being built without blueprints*

*By Matt McFarland *
*February 27 at 8:34 am*
 
Carpenters complete boats such as this at Karachi Fish Harbour in Pakistan in about 15 months. The results are really impressive given the absence of blueprints or the latest technologies.





A cargo boat being built by carpenters is seen at a yard in Karachi’s Fish Harbour. The yard is used mainly for building and repairing cargo and fishing boats ranging from 60 to 120 feet. (Akhtar Soomro/Reuters)




A carpenter cuts out a wood panel while working on a boat. (Akhtar Soomro/Reuters)




A carpenter checks the level of a wood panel while working on a boat. The boats are made for locals as well as foreign buyers. (Akhtar Soomro/Reuters)





A worker uses tools to cut out a wood panel. (Akhtar Soomro/Reuters)




The boats range in size from 60 to 120 feet, and require 15 to 20 workers to complete in 15 months. (Akhtar Soomro/Reuters)




Carpenters work on a boat at a yard. (Akhtar Soomro/Reuters)




A man reacts while working on the panel of a boat at a yard. (Akhtar Soomro/Reuters)




A worker is silhouetted as a carpenter works on a boat. (Akhtar Soomro/Reuters)




Carpenters work on a boat. (Akhtar Soomro/Reuters)

*Matt McFarland is the editor of Innovations. He's always looking for the next big thing. You can find him on Twitter and Facebook.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Edevelop

Islamabad - Early 70's






MM Alam in action






Rashid Minhas Shaheed NH is standing at his residence 16-F,Block-6 PECHS Karachi on a vacation from Mauripur Base Karachi






President Jamal Abdul Nasser Reception - Shalamar Garden 1960










Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip at an Army dinner in Lahore during a royal tour, 11th February 1961.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

President Ayub with Empress Farah Pahlavi in Lahore











Bhutto-Indra-Benazir






The first-ever group photo of the Pakistan Cricket Team, taken at the Oval during the 1954 tour of England.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Mrs Kennedy and her sister Princess Lee Radziwill were taken for a camel ride in Lahore c. 1962






Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, Chandio and Ghulam Mustafa Khar






General Zia-ul-Haq and Prime Minister of #Pakistan ZA Bhutto sharing a lighter moment with the Egyptian Army Chief Gen Fahmy.Three and a half months his chief of staff Gen Zia ousted him.
















Obama with his Pakistani friend, in Karachi in 1981

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

Queen Elizabeth II and Duke in Lahore c. 1961





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152160646068214

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

wasm95 said:


> *Cyclone at Karachi
> Edition of The New York Times, June 17, 1902*


KARACHI, INDIA?

But as claimed on PDF, Name India came only existence in 1947. Is the above pic fake?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Some ad's from the past.....
































































.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Col.Aureliano

Aeronaut said:


> *The Queen of Britain visits Pakistan.
> *
> *
> View attachment 17915
> *​
> *President Ayub Khan looking down the valley which now is called Islamabad.
> *
> View attachment 17916
> ​*Two great snaps of Dr Muhammad Iqbal*
> 
> 
> View attachment 17919
> View attachment 17920​
> *Pakistan's Nobel Laureate Physicist Dr. Abdul Salam
> *
> *
> View attachment 17921
> 
> View attachment 17924
> 
> *​*1965 dawn publication of the 1965 war.*
> 
> View attachment 17922​
> *1845 Engraved Drawing of Chauburji and Anarkali's Tomb
> *
> View attachment 17923


Seriously what a proud heritage, what a brilliant treasure! These things should be made more public esp to keep our youth in touch with their history .Why are you so awesome Aeronaut!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Flashback from 1965: Captured Indian artillery being inspected by Pakistan Army.






PIA's Air-hostesses on foreign tour in 1960s






Bird eye view of Islamabad - Year 1962







Charing Cross, Lahore. 1970s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thezainyzain

Thanks for sharing a good collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Col.Aureliano

cb4 said:


> Mrs Kennedy and her sister Princess Lee Radziwill were taken for a camel ride in Lahore c. 1962
> 
> 
> Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto, Chandio and Ghulam Mustafa Khar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Zia-ul-Haq and Prime Minister of #Pakistan ZA Bhutto sharing a lighter moment with the Egyptian Army Chief Gen Fahmy.Three and a half months his chief of staff Gen Zia ousted him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama with his Pakistani friend, in Karachi in 1981


It seems Obama's proverbial good looks are only a recent phenomenon.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

such beautiful pics... i wish we can rewind the time , and undone our mistakes from the past ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Car khana of Nawab Sadiq.... Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OTTOMAN

Friday prayers at Faisal Mosque Islamabad, 02-05-2015


----------



## Thorough Pro

"*Quaid-e-Azam" assures minorities of Islamic tolerance and regard*"

People, read it, practice it and promote it.



Horus said:


> *The Birth of Our great Homeland.*
> View attachment 17858



Damn........old memories, the male news caster's name is Zubair something, don't recognize the female though.



Horus said:


> *
> Pakistani news studio in the 1970s.
> *
> *
> View attachment 17885
> *​


----------



## ghazi52

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pardesi

Wrong thread, moving .....


----------



## LeslieEngel

Good collection of pics. Thanks for the share.


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................

Bird's Eye View - Bunder Road 1950s





.

General's Bungalow - c.1905





..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Horus said:


> *1961 | US President John F Kennedy , Jackie & Pakistan's President Muhammad Ayub Khan and Pakistan's First Lady in Pakistan.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 17925
> *​



It seems correction is necessary here. The lady in the picture is Ayub Khan's daughter, Begum Nasim Aurangzeb and not Ayub Khan's wife.


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................................
*Quaid’s Four Sisters.* In this rare photo, Quaid-e-Azam’s four sisters, Rehmat Bai, Maryam Bai, Fatima Jinnah and Shireen Bai are seen together. Photo by Doc Kazi Dr Ghulam Nabi Kazi.





......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................................




Still from the silent movie Shepherd King aka Gudariya Sultan made at Lahore in 1931 and was directed by A.R Kardar.

..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................
*Tudor tobacco company was launched by Pakistanis for women smokers*







.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................
*Allama Shabbir Ahmed Usmani at the Grave of Quaid, September 12, 1948.* Rose petals are about to be showered at the grave of Quaid-e-Azam.





*Quaid-e-Azam’s Body Laid for Namaz-e-Janaza. *Quaid’s janaza was led by Mufti Shabbir Ahmed Usmani.





*Maulana Shabbir Ahmed Usmani at Quaid-e-Azam’s funeral at Karachi, September 12, 1948*
......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................




Quaid applies for Membership of All India Muslim League in 1913
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

ghazi52 said:


> ....................................................................................
> *Tudor tobacco company was launched by Pakistanis for women smokers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......



Damnnnn---" Long Size "-------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................
Four Ruppees Stamp Paper of Khairpur when it used to be independent State and later became the part of Pakistan






...

.......................................................
17th Nov. 1935 - The foundation stone ceremony of punjab assembly Lahore is being held by Sir Jogindar Singh, Minister of Agriculture.
.






....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

....................................



Lahore in 1946
..


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................




Pakistan's first premier Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan with his wife Ra'na Liaquat Ali in year 1950
..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................
Jinnah addresses the Muslim League session at Patna, 1938





...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

....................................
When our leaders were all work and all smiles





............

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................
PM Liaquat Ali Khan's grave, Karachi 1951

Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan was unfortunately assassinated on October 16, 1951 while making a public address in Rawalpindi. Breathing his last, he whispered: ?O Allah, Please Save Pakistan?.




........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.............................
Empress market, Saddar, Church on A.H. Road is visible. Karachi - c.1910s





.
...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................

*Drawing Room Plaque in Quaid-e-Azam House Museum, Karachi
*





*Drawing Room in Quaid-e-Azam House Museum
*




*Plaque Outside the Dining Room in Quaid-e-Azam House Museum
*




*Dining Room in Quaid-e-Azam House Museum
*




*Another Photo of Dining Room in Quaid-e-Azam House Museum
*




.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...................................
Allama Iqbal in Madras 1928.



.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................





Jinnah House, Mumbai.

........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

............................................
*Jinnah’s possessions shifted to Flagstaff House*


KARACHI: Many personal belongings of the nation’s founder, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, have been acquired from the locker of his sister, Fatima Jinnah, on the court’s order, and shifted to Flagstaff House in Karachi.

Sources told _The Express Tribune_ that these items — including a medal, a knife, pocket and wristwatches, glasses, etc — belonged to Jinnah and/or his sister.

These items were kept in a bank locker by Fatima Jinnah, whose assets are currently part of a litigation that would decide their fate.

In 1971, Jinnah’s sister Shireen had moved the Sindh High Court for issuing her a succession certificate in respect of moveable and immovable properties left by Fatima Jinnah after her death in 1969.

Her claim was contested by Jinnah’s grandnephew, Advocate Liaquat Merchant, who claims to be a legal heir of Fatima Jinnah. Therefore, the proceedings are pending to date.

The disputed properties include vehicles, the Mohatta Palace (Qasr-e-Fatima), bank accounts, investments and shares purchased by Fatima Jinnah.

“On December 18, 1996, the high court had passed an order to break open a locker of the Habib Safe Deposit Vault (Private) Limited belonging to Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah in order to document the items she had kept there before her death in 1969,” a court official privy to the litigation told _The Express Tribune_.

The locker was broken open on the same day in the presence of the representatives of the litigating parties and again locked after preparing an inventory of the articles kept there.

As the litigation remained pending, it took almost two decades before these personal effects were finally acquired from the bank.

*59 most powerful images in Pakistan’s history*

Two weeks ago, the locker was opened again in the presence of both the parties, as well as the branch manager of the bank.

“The locker contained five small boxes, which included the belongings of a man and a woman, believed to have been used by Muhammad Ali Jinnah and his sister Fatima Jinnah,” an official explained.

Sources said these belongings were shifted to the Quaid-e-Azam Museum, also known as Flagstaff House.

Miscellaneous:

*Items acquired from the locker*

A pocket watch, without chain (manufactured by Cooke and Kelvey, Calcutta)

A pocket watch, without chain

A woman’s wrist watch, with belt

A pocket watch, with cover

A folding pocket knife, small

Two chains for pocket watches

A medal inscribed with Kalma, in golden cover

A one-rupee coin, dated 1901

A small magnifying glass, with cover

Small threads in different sizes and colours

*Kipling to Jinnah: Mumbai’s crumbling colonial homes*

A black box containing seven buttons with six hooks

A cigarette case in golden and silver colour, in butter paper

A sword sheath appearing to be of golden colour, small

Four buttons with black stone

Ten pairs of cufflinks in different colours

Three pieces of cufflinks with black stone

Two buttons with white stone

Four small, broken pieces of cufflinks

Fifteen buttons of different sizes in golden colour

A chain with two small, broken bulbs in golden colour

A tiepin in golden colour

A safety pin

Twelve buttons of different sizes and colours

....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...................................
Leaders from the 70s. Shah Ahmad Noorani, Atta Mohammad Marri, ,Sardar Sherbaz Mazari,Ghos Baksh Bizenjo,Nawabzada Nasrullah Khan, Pir Sahab Pagara,Professor Ghafoor, Shah Farid Ul Haq & Makhdoomzada Hassan Mahmood







...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor




----------



## ghazi52

......................................

*Quaid’s School, Sindh Madrasa-tul-Islam, Karachi.* Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah attended his early schooling in Sindh Madrasa-tul-Islam. In 1882, when Jinnah was six, he was enrolled in the Sindh Madrasa-tul-Islam. Jinnah was indifferent to his studies and preferred to play outdoors with his friends. In 1887, Jinnah Poonja bhai’s only sister came to visit from Bombay and took her nephew to Bombay where he joined Gokal Das TejPal Primary School. He remained in Bombay for only six months and returned to Karachi upon his mother’s insistence and again joined the Sind Madrassa-tul-Islam. But his name was struck off as he frequently cut classes in order to ride his father’s horses. 






*Quaid’s School, Christian Missionary Society High School, Karachi. *After his name was struck off from the Sindh Madrasa-tul-Islam, Jinnah then joined the Christian Missionary Society High School, Karachi.





*Quaid’s School, Lincoln’s Inn, London.* The Honourable Society of Lincoln’s Inn is one of four Inns of Court in London to which barristers of England and Wales belong and where they are called to the Bar. Jinnah studied here from 1893 to 1896.





*The Gate House, Lincoln’s Inn, London.* The Gate House is the oldest existing part of Lincoln’s Inn, and was built between 1518 and 1521.




........


----------



## ghazi52

........................
President of Pakistan, Field Marshal Muhammad Ayub Khan unveiling the inauguration plaque of the Pakistan Forest Institute Peshawar in 1960s. The Director & two provincial governors are standing beside him.







.....

..............
The Viceroy of India Charles Hardinge visits Lahore in 1911....................







....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................
Troops called out to quell riots in Peshawar - April 1930.






.....


----------



## ghazi52

.From left Mr. Yusuf Haroon, Lady Nusrat Haroon, Ms. Fatima Jinnah and Mrs Haroon in 1950s


----------



## ghazi52

Notice that these people on streets are common people. No rehearsals, no uniforms, no proper dresses, no pre-planning to get them. See the dress of 4th person from right. Also, some of the people/kids are holding bags and books in their hands.


----------



## ghazi52

.................


----------



## ghazi52

.Addressing Naval Officers in 1948
.


----------



## ghazi52

Mohammad Ali Bogra (centre) with President John F. Kennedy at the Oval Office in 1962.


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah walking with his close friend and trusted associate, Raja Sahib of Mehmudabad


----------



## ghazi52

*Abdul Khaliq was considered to be the fastest man in Asia. This picture shows him winning the 200m race at 1956 Olympics.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NP-complete

ghazi52 said:


> Notice that these people on streets are common people. No rehearsals, no uniforms, no proper dresses, no pre-planning to get them. See the dress of 4th person from right. Also, some of the people/kids are holding bags and books in their hands.


That guy injects character and substance into the picture. All others are mere decoration.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam with Sindh Assembly members in 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

How a President of Pakistan was received in Washington DC in 1961. Ayub Khan's motorcade on 14th Street.







New York.. Wall Street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pinstech Nuclear Reactor Islamabad 1965.


----------



## ghazi52

March Past on the street of Lahore c.1910-20s. Anarkali Bazaar

US First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy, President Ayub Khan and Governor Malik Amir Muhammad Khan Awan at horse and cattle show in Lahore .............22 March 1962.


----------



## ghazi52

A golden era of business & industrial development in Pakistan, A General view of the Dawood Cotton Mills at Karachi in 1952.


----------



## ghazi52

*Happy Mothers Day*
Madre Millat Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah visiting Javid Manzil during her Presidential Campaign, late 60's


----------



## ghazi52

Constituent Assembly Karachi 1947 - (No Sound)






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=939180332829087





.


----------



## ghazi52

*Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi,* also known as Allama Mashriqi, (25 August 1888 – 27 August 1963) was a Pakistani mathematician, logician, political theorist, Islamic scholar and the founder of the Khaksar movement.
Mashriqi was a noted mathematical intellectual who became a college Principal at the age of 25, and then became an Under Secretary, at the age of 29, in the Education Department of the Government of India. He wrote an exegesis of the Qur'an which was nominated for the 1925 Nobel Prize. He was offered an ambassadorship to Afghanistan at age 32, but he declined all honours.
He subsequently resigned government service and in 1930 founded the Khaksar Movement, aiming to advance the condition of the masses irrespective of any faith, sect, or religion.[1] As its leader, he was imprisoned several times. Through his philosophical writings, he asserted that the science of religions was essentially the science of collective evolution of mankind.






Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan addressing the US Congress on his state visit to USA on 4 May 1950.


----------



## ghazi52

President with First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy at Newport, Rhode Island USA, Sep. 1962


----------



## axisofevil

Ayub Khan looked as if he was a great statesman....


----------



## ghazi52

تجھے ياد کيا نہيں ہے مرے دل کا وہ زمانہ
وہ ادب گہ محبت ، وہ نگہ کا تازيانہ

تری بندہ پروری سے مرے دن گزر رہے ہيں
نہ گلہ ہے دوستوں کا ، نہ شکايت زمانہ
—

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chou En-lai (First Prime Minister of China) examining the fabric of Cotton with Mr. Ahmed Dawood at Dawood Cotton Mills in June 1965.


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan visits the studio of M.A. Rahman Chughtai in Lahore 1959.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day Celebration
The world's tallest man Alam Channa on the streets of USA


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Mall Rawalpindi c.1940


----------



## ghazi52

A daily life scene in Karachi c.1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan, Nawab of Kalabagh Malik Amir Muhammad Khan and The Queen ELIZABETH with a camera, enjoy herself, during an equestrian parade on her honor, Lahore 1961.


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad when it was being planned / was coming-up.
Mr. Brig (R) M. I. Siddiqi (CDA) interacted with foreign delegations in 60s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The great Zia Mohyeddin 
بات کہنے کے بہانے ہیں بہت
آدمی کس سے مگر بات کرئے






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=955108761236244

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prince Hassan bin Talal & Sarvath Ikramullah....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohammad Ali Bogra (centre) with President John F. Kennedy at the Oval Office in 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Karachi seen like never before





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=733379590020455

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Begum Rana Liaquat Ali Khan, Z.A. Bhutto and Hakim Ali Zardari in 70's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

US President Dwight D. Eisenhower in Karachi with President Ayub Khan 1959.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prince of Wales (later King George V) on arrival to unveil statue of Queen Victoria, in Karachi, c.1906

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

President of Pakistan, Field Marshal Muhammad Ayub Khan unveiling the inauguration plaque of the Pakistan Forest Institute Peshawar in 1960s.


----------



## ghazi52

1920


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Stone presents the Pinstech (Pakistan Institute of Nuclear Science &Technology) model to President Ayub Khan, November 1961


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Zulfikar Ali Bhutto is introducing future PM Benazir to President Muhammad Ayub Khan in 50s


----------



## ghazi52

The Founder in a Refugee Camp 1947


----------



## ghazi52

A rare clip birth of Pakistan, Karachi August 1947





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1102227996524319


----------



## ghazi52

The conference in New Delhi where Lord Louis Mountbatten disclosed Britain's plan for the Partition of India. Left to Right Jawaharlal Nehru, Lord Ismay, adviser to Mountbatten, Lord Mountbatten, and Mohammad Ali Jinnah. June 3rd, 1947


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Celebrates 4th Anniversary of Independence - 1951






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1106078092805976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The funeral procession of Ziaul Haq


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=939596159485902

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A picture taken during the first visit of the Shah of Iran to Balochistan, with Mian Amiuddin who was the Governor of Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1121826731231112






Alamgir Classics 
“Yeh Shaam Aur Tera Naam”


----------



## ghazi52

1960 Karachi


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

Horus said:


> *US Hollywood Superstar Brad Pitt with Angelina Jolie during 2005 earthquake in Pakistan.
> *
> *
> View attachment 17974
> *​
> *Indian Prime Minister, Atal Bihari Vajpayee visits Minar-e-Pakistan in Lahore - A very powerful image. *
> 
> View attachment 17977
> ​*Pakistan honors Chinese astronauts .*
> 
> 
> View attachment 17976​
> *Street named after Jinnah in Saudi Arabia.
> *
> *
> View attachment 17978
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## ghazi52

Malik Amir Mohammad Khan with Jawaharlal Nehru in 1960.


----------



## ghazi52

*Marble Plaque at Gulab Devi Chest Hospital, Lahore, Opening of Hospital by Mahatma Gandhi on 17 July 1934

*















Historical facts need to be promoted for local & international tourists visiting Lahore IMO


----------



## ghazi52

*Duleep Singh - The Last Maharaja Of Takht- E- Lahore*







Maharaja Duleep Singh (also known as Dalip Singh), the last Sikh sovereign of the Punjab, was born at Lahore on 6 September 1838, the youngest son of Maharaja Ranjit Singh.

On 18 September 1843, at the age of five, he was, after the murder of Maharaja Sher Singh, proclaimed Maharaja of the Punjab with his mother, MaharanI Jind Kaur, as his Regent. But in December 1846, after the First Anglo-Sikh War, she was replaced by a British Resident and imprisoned. Mother and son were not allowed to meet again for thirteen and a half years. In April 1849 ten year old Duleep was put in the care of Dr John Login.

On 19 April 1854, the Maharaja and his party sailed for England where they reached in May 1854. In England Maharaja Duleep Singh lived in the first instance with the Login family and was presented to Queen Victoria who took very favourably to him. In January 1861, Duleep Singh visited India, but was not permitted to come to the Punjab. He halted at Calcutta where his mother, Maharani Jind Kaur, then living in exile at Kathmandu in Nepal, met him after 13 years. Duleep Singh took her to England where she died after about two years later on 1 August 1863. During the last two years of her life, his mother told the Maharaja about his Sikh heritage and the Empire which once had been his to rule.

Maharaja married at the British Consulate at Alexandria in Egypt, on 7 June 1864, Bamba Muller, daughter of a German merchant, Ludwig Muller, and Abysenian Egyptian mother, Sofia.

On his return to England, the Maharaja and Maharani Bamba lived for the first few years at Elveden, a sporting estate, of which the Maharaja had got possession in September 1864. Maharaja Duleep Singh and Maharani Bamba had six children, Victor Albert Jay Duleep Singh, Fredrick Victor Duleep Singh, Bamba Sofia Jindan Duleep Singh, Catherine Hilda Duleep Singh, Sofia Alexandra Duleep Singh and Albert Edward Alexander Duleep Singh, born between the years 1866 and 1879.

Drained financially and destitute of friends, he died in his hotel room in Paris on 22 October 1893. His body was taken to Elveden, England, by his son Prince Victor, where it was interred beside the graves of Prince Frederick and Prince Edward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960.


----------



## ghazi52

Historic Photo from Left to Right; Air Marshal Asghar Khan, Shah of Iran Mohammad Reza Pahlavi, Field Marshal President Ayub khan, commissioner Masroor Hussain and Ghulam Ishaq Khan (later President), second row behind Masroor Avm Farooq Umar. It was taken when Shah of Iran visited Peshawar for a Grand Air display in 1964.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr Altaf Hussain designer of Pakistani Flag












The Elephant Battery in Peshawar 1880s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*A Pathan & Punjabi noblemen of 19th century

*











*Mir of Hunza, C. I. E.; Rajah C. I. E. of Nagar*
*






Khan Dir and Nawagai C. I. E. of Chitral


*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Frere Hall, Clifton, Karachi ( c.1920's).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Ahmed Dawood (industrialist) while shaking hand with Crown Princess (Empress) Michiko of Japan on 23–29 January 1962 in Karachi.







The Queen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The founding members of the All India Muslim League at the baradari of Shah Bagh in Dhaka on December 30, 1906.

The Great Ali brothers; Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar seated on the front row, second from left, and his brother Maulana Shaukat Ali, sixth from left, same row. — with Aqeel Abbas Jafri, Munib Iqbal,Amjed Saleem Alvi and Ghulam Nabi Kazi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

King Shah Faisal planting tree at Shakarinparian in 1960's







Chinese PM Chou En-Lai planting tree at Shakarinparian in 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Eid Prayer Ground Karachi 18-August-1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Saifee House , 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This pistol was used by the Afghani assassin of Pakistan's first Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan.
Displayed at Army Museum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

Rawalpindi Station 1885:






Civil Hospital Karachi 1898:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The founding members of the All India Muslim League at the Baradari of Shah Bagh in Dhaka on December 30, 1906.

The Great Ali brothers; Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar seated on the front row, second from left, and his brother Maulana Shaukat Ali, sixth from left, same row.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A group photo of the Allama Iqbal after getting an honourary Doctrate in 1933 from the Punjab University.
Courtesy : Munib Iqbal

“The highest stage of man’s ethical progress is reached when he becomes absolutely free from fear and grief.”






Allama Iqbal's Saintly Father, Sheikh Nur Muhammad, 1921

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

October 16 : Death anniversary of first Prime Minister of Pakistan Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan . Begam Ra'ana having last look at her husband Mr. Liaquat Ali Khan October 16, 1951 .







Mr. & Mrs. Liaquat Ali Khan on honeymoon in Germany.


----------



## ghazi52

Lyons Cinema & Cafe / Rink House Rawalpindi c.1930's






This is Plaza cinema. It was one of the top movie houses in Rawalpindi frequented by luminaries and dignitaries in sixties and seventies. It projected English movies only. It was a favorite haunt of young men who would gather there in the evenings. The cinema was owned by Mr. Ehsan Shah. That was the era of Beatles, Elvis and Cliff Richard and all other stars of sixties. Boys would model themselves after them.

Plaza cinema, adjacent to Odeon. Formerly known as Lyons' Cinema & Café its proprietor was Mr. W. Lintott (of Murree's Lintott's café fame.) While the owner of adjacent Odeon was a Sikh who also managed Lansdowne Theatre in Peshawar and several other cinemas in British cantonments like Murree, Risalpur, Nowshera, Cherat etc.


----------



## ghazi52

Queen Elizabeth visited to Karachi Pakistan 1961


----------



## ghazi52

1960s: Parade at Mazar-e-Quaid - Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Badshahi Masjid Lahore.. 1865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First Prime Minister of Pakistan addressing a public gathering in Kallat , Balochistan. 8th December 1949.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Founding members of the All India Muslim League | White Star

On March 23, 1940, the Pakistan Resolution was passed by the All-India Muslim League's annual session in Lahore. Looking back over the fifty years that have elapsed since that day, one is left with a whole host of mixed feelings. Does the truncated Pakistan of today with its unending cycle of ethnic animosities, it’s mortgaged economy, its opportunist politics and the perpetual shadow of dictatorship hovering over it bear any resemblance at all to the ideals of the movement that gave birth to the country?

To understand the Pakistan Movement and its ideals, it is essential to place the upsurge of Muslim Nationalism at the time in its context.

The hot topic at the time was the place of the Muslims in Indian politics- a subject that provoked a great deal of passionate debate. This was the time when Mohammad Ali Jinnah -subsequently the Quaid-e-Azam -made his famous marathon address in the Strachey Hall of Aligarh University. Although the speech was only partly understood at the time, the effect it had on those present was profound.

This was, in fact, the first lecture -cum-speech delivered by Jinnah after t he passage of the Pakistan Resolution. In it he expounded the theoretical basis for demanding the division of India, a demand that later came to be known as Muslim Nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Independence Day - 14 August 1947 - Karachi





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muslim refugee train from Delhi to Lahore . 1947.






A Family reunion at the refugee camp in Lahore c. 1948. 

At the time of partition, families lost track of each other. It took months, sometimes years, for the lost members of families to be located again.


----------



## ghazi52

S P & D Bank Fleming & Co Office Court House (Kurrachee) Karachi In 1862 : Maybe Bandar Road or I.I. Chundrigarh Road.


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid and Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah on holiday at Cairo, Egypt .


----------



## ghazi52

In 1960 Karachi Grammar school.







Karachi Grammar School is an independent, English-medium school in Saddar, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. It is a highly selective, coeducational day school (formerly day/boarding school) serving approximately 2,400 students aged between three and nineteen years.

Established in 1847 by the Reverend Henry Brereton, the first chaplain of Karachi, as a school for "English and Anglo-Indo children", it is the oldest private school in Pakistan and the second oldest in South Asia,a member of the Winchester International Symposium and a former member of the Headmaster's Conference.


----------



## ghazi52

A group photograph of the members of the Pakistan constituent assembly at the governor general's house. Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan addressing a ceremony held to mark the inauguration of the Mangla Dam project along the banks of the Jhelum River in 1967. The Dam was an important component of the Indus Waters Treaty.


----------



## ghazi52

Leaders of the Pakistan Movement in 1950's

From left Mr. I. I. Chundrigar Governor of NWFP, Sardar Abdul Rab Nishtar Governor of Punjab, Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan, Governor General Nazimuddin, Sir Malik Feroz Khan Noon Governor of East Bengal, Sheikh Din Muhammad Governor of Sindh and Mian Aminuddin Chief Commissioner of Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Dr Allama Iqbal and Maulana Ghulam Rasool Mehr at World Muslim Congress in Jerusalem December 1931

Allama Iqbal accompanied by Mautana Ghulam Rasul Mehr left Cairo for Palestine on the 5th December 1931 an 6 P.M. They reached Jerusalem on the 6th December at 10 A.M. When the train reached Jerusalem it was raining. Mufti Amin ul Hussaini the Mufti of Palestine and other office holders of the World Muslim Congress were present at the railway station to receive the guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Remembering a Mentor, a Leader and a Hero!
Happy Birthday Quaid. Thank you for all your struggle and sacrifices. Thank you for Pakistan. May Allah grant you a higher place in Jannah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A video compilation at the occasion of our great Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinaah's Birthday.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

wow


----------



## ghazi52

A 1956 handbill of Pakistan’s first ‘beauty cream’ brand, Tibet Snow. The pack and bottle design of the cream have remained exactly the same ever since.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam & Miss Fatima Jinnah arriving in December 1946 at the Gul-e-Rana residence of Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan and Begum Rana Liaquat Ali Khan in New Delhi to attend a reception given in honour of Quaid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan signing his assent after having been sworn in as Pakistan’s first Prime Minister on August 15, 1947, in the presence of Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam with Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan & Sir Abdullah Haroon in 1940's .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PIA's Lockheed L-1049H Super Constellation, AP-AJZ at Aircraft Airshow in 1960's in UK.







The Falcon Aerobatics team meeting with Air Marshal Asghar Khan (Father of Pakistan Air Force)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane




----------



## ghazi52

April 1948; Quaid e Azam & Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah being received by Khawaja Nazimuddin at the aerodrome, Dacca, East Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam and Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan along with other Muslim League leaders arriving at the venue of the *Pakistan Resolution Session* at Lahore on March 23, 1940..


----------



## ghazi52

1956 – *Pakistani* Prime Minister Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy and *Chinese* Premier Zhou Enlai signing the *Treaty of Friendship .*
*






Chairman Mao Zedong (L) interviews the Pakistani Prime Minister Huseyn Shaheed Suhrawardy (R 




*

The Chinese leader Mao Zedong, center, meeting with Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, right, the prime minister of Pakistan, in Beijing in 1976.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid reviewing Guard of Honour by Pakistan Navy sailors in Karachi 1947.


----------



## ghazi52

*Statement on protecting minorities in Pakistan*






Governor General designate of Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, at a press conference, assured the minorities in the Pakistan that they would have protection with regard to religion, faith, life, property and culture. They would be citizens of Pakistan without any discrimination and they would be loyal and owe true allegiance to the state.

The Quaid emphasized the same principle would apply to the minorities in India as well. One cannot have minorities disloyal and sabotaging the state. Every citizen must be loyal to his state.

*Citizens of Pakistan*

*Question : Could you as Governor General make a brief statement on the minorities problems?*

*The Quaid:* At present I am only Governor-General designate. We will assume for moment that on August 15, I shall be really the Governor-General of Pakistan. On that assumption, let me tell you that I shall not depart from what I said repeatedly with regard to the minorities. Every time I spoke about the minorities I meant what I said and what I said I meant.

Minorities to whichever community they may belong; will be safeguarded. Their religion or faith or belief will be secure. There will be no interference of any kind with their freedom of worship. They will have their protection with regard to their religion, faith, their life, their culture. They will be, in all respects, the citizens of Pakistan without any distinction of caste or creed.

They will have their rights and privileges and no doubt, along with it goes the obligation of citizenship. Therefore, the minorities have their responsibilities also and they will play their part in the affairs of this state. As long as the minorities are loyal to the State and owe true allegiance and as long as I have any power, they need have no apprehension of any kind.
.................

*Loyalty to the State*

*Question: You said that minorities in Pakistan, if they are loyal, will be dealt with generously and justly. May we take it this applies to Muslims in Hindustan as well?*

*The Quaid:* It applied to any minority, anywhere in the world. You cannot have a minority, which is disloyal and plays the role of sabotaging the State. That minority, of course, becomes intolerable in any State. I advise Hindus and Muslims, both of them; I advise every citizen to be loyal to his State.

*Interest in Hindustan*

*Question: Would your interest in the Muslims of Hindustan continue as it is today?*

*The Quaid:* My interest will continue in India for in every citizen and particularly the Mussalmans.

*Question: As President of the All-India Muslim League what measures do you propose to adopt to assure the safety of Muslims in Hindu provinces?*

*The Quaid: *All that I hope for is that the Muslims in the Indian State will be treated just as we propose to treat non-Muslim minorities. I have stated the broad principles of policy, but the actual question of safeguards and protection for minorities in the respective states can only be dealt with by the Constituent Assembly.

*Question: You must have seen reports that in one or two provinces Congress ministries have indicated their intention of abolishing separate electorates and weightages?*

*The Quaid:* I cannot go into these details. The actual provisions with regard to protection and safeguards can only be discussed in the two Constituent Assemblies, where the minorities are represented.

*Problems for Constituent Assemblies*

*Question: Will they be discussed by the Constituent Assembly jointly or separately?*

*The Quaid:* I cannot prophesise. In the first instance it is really the domain of each Constituent Assembly. Representatives of the minorities are in both Constituent Assemblies and therefore, those are problems of the Constituent Assemblies of India and Pakistan to deal with. I can only express the hope that they will be dealt with in a manner which will give the minorities a sense of security and confidence. I cannot discuss the details.

*Question: What are your comments on the recent statements and speeches by certain Congress leaders to the effect that if Hindus in Pakistan are treated badly, they will treat Muslims in Hindustan worse?*

*The Quaid: *I hope they will get over this matter and follow the line I am suggesting. It is no use picking up the statements of this man here or that man there. You must remember that in every society there are crooks, cranks and what I call mad people (laughter) in every part of the world and this is hardly the place where we can say: What about this man’s statement.

*Matter of Minorities Alone*


*Question: Would you like the minorities to stay in Pakistan or would you like the exchange of population?*

*The Quaid:* As far as I can speak for Pakistan I say that there is no reason for any apprehension on the part of the minorities in Pakistan. It is for them to decide what they should do. All I can say is that there is no reason for any apprehension as far as I can speak about Pakistan. It is for them to decide. I cannot order them.

*Secular or Theocratic*

*Question: Will Pakistan be a secular or theocratic State?*

*The Quaid:* You are asking me a question that is absurd. I do not know what a theocratic state means.

A correspondent suggested that a theocratic state meant the state where only people of a particular religion, for example, Muslims, could be full citizens and non-Muslims would not be full citizens.

*The Quaid: *Then it seems to me that what I have already stated is like throwing water on duck’s back (laughter). For goodness sake, get out of your head the nonsense that is being talked about. What this theocratic state means I do not understand.

Another correspondent suggested that the questioner meant a state run by Maulanas.

*The Quaid: *What about the Government run by Pundits in Hindustan?(laughter).

“When you talk democracy,” the Quaid went on, I am afraid you have not studied Islam. We learnt democracy thirteen centuries ago.

*Cordial Relations*

Asked what would be the relations between Pakistan and India, the Quaid said: “I have already answered that long before and I repeat it here. I sincerely hope that they will be friendly and cordial. We have a great deal to do, both states, and I think that we can be of use to each other, not to say the world. Being neighbors, from our side I do not think you will find goodwill wanting and I hope and appeal to the press and news agencies to impress this more upon Hindustan.

*Pakistan’s Foreign Policy*

“Pakistan’s Foreign Policy”, said the Quaid, in reply to further questions, “would be most friendly to all nations. We stand for peace in the world. We will make our contribution, whatever we can do.


*Question: Will Pakistan seek admission into the U.N.O and have diplomatic representation abroad?*

*The Quaid:* Let me get into the saddle and then I will tell you what we will do.


*Question: Is there any possibility of Pakistan continuing to remain in the British Commonwealth?*

*The Quaid:* We shall consider that question when the time comes.

*Question : Is it not a fact that according to the Lahore Resolution, Pakistan will have to be sovereign State?*

*The Quaid:* We have got all the powers, absolute, full powers, to do what we like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1872: Sher Ali Afridi also called Shere Ali. He assassinated Lord Mayo, Viceroy of India on 8 February 1872. He was a prisoner at Andaman and Nicobar Islands at the time.

Sher Ali worked for the British administration in the Punjab Mounted Police during the 1860s. He came from the Tirah valley in Khyber Agency (now a Federally Administered Tribal Area) and worked for the Commissioner of Peshawar. 

Lord Mayo, Viceroy of India from 1869, was visiting the Andaman and Nicobar Islands in February 1872. On 8 February, when the Viceroy had almost completed his inspection and was returning at 7:00 PM to his boat, where Lady Mayo was also waiting, Sher Ali Afridi appeared from the dark and stabbed him. Sher Ali was immediately arrested by 12 security personnel. Lord Mayo soon bled to death.

Sher Ali Afridi was condemned to death and was hanged on the gallows of Viper Island prison, on 11 March 1873.

Photo Courtesy: Nadeem Omar Tarar







He was hanged and then burnt to ashes so that no tomb or grave is erected. Also a message was delivered to his Deobandi captive fellow mentors or Deobandi Ulema (In same prison ) who encouraged him to kill Lord May, that no proper Muslim Burial will be offered to offenders. He was from village Qadam in present day Jamrud Khyber Agency and from kukikhek clan inhabiting around famous Baab e Khyber gate or Darwazaa


----------



## ghazi52

June 3rd, 1947: The Partition agreement is being discussed among three parties.
Clockwise from left: Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar, Baldev Singh, Acharya Kirpalani, Vallabhai Patel, Nehru, Mountbatten, Quaid and Liaquat Ali Khan. Lord Ismay is seated at the back.








1947: Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's Last Press Conference at Delhi before leaving for new born Pakistan.








August 14, 1947: Governor of new born Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah with Louis Mountbatten, Edwina Mountbatten and Fatima Jinnah











1947: Afzal Hussain tailoring Pakistan's First Flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid Speech, July 1, 1948 when the State Bank of Pakistan was inaugurated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Allama Iqbal & his family*







Mother of Allama Muhammad Iqbal who passed in November 9, 1914.Iqbal expressed his feeling of pathos in a poetic form on death






Father of Allama Iqbal(Shaikh Noor Muhammad)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

80th Death anniversary of Hakeem-ul-Ummat Allama Muhammad Iqbal 

Allama Iqbal with Sir Nawab Zulfiqar Ali Khan in 1920's

ہزاروں سال نرگس اپنی بے نوری پہ روتی ہے 
بڑی مشکل سے ہوتا ہے چمن میں دیدہ ور پیدا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaleemlOvely

These images are not visible


----------



## ghazi52

The first cabinet of Pakistani is formed on August 15, 1947 at Governor-General House, Karachi. Members include, from left to right, Mir Fazlur Rahman, Malik Ghulam Muhammad, Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan, Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah, I.I. Chundrigar, Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar and Abdus Sattar Pirzada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. & Mrs. Sir Aga Khan , Governor-General of Pakistan Malik Ghulam Muhammad & Dr. Sita Ram, the Indian High Commissioner in Pakistan in Karachi in 1950's






Mr Bakar receiving the Shah of Iran at Karachi airport in 1958

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Another rare photo of Allama Iqbal in c.1930's

علم وعشق
علم نے مجھ سے کہا عشق ہے ديوانہ پن
عشق نے مجھ سے کہا علم ہے تخمين و ظن
بندہ تخمين و ظن! کرم کتابی نہ بن

عشق سراپا حضور، علم سراپا حجاب

عشق کی گرمی سے ہے معرکۂ کائنات
علم مقام صفات، عشق تماشائے ذات
عشق سکون و ثبات، عشق حيات و ممات

علم ہے پيدا سوال، عشق ہے پنہاں جواب

عشق کے ہيں معجزات سلطنت و فقر و ديں
عشق کے ادنی غلام صاحب تاج و نگيں
عشق مکان و مکيں، عشق زمان و زميں

عشق سراپا يقيں، اور يقيں فتح باب

شرع محبت ميں ہے عشرت منزل حرام
شورش طوفاں حلال، لذت ساحل حرام
عشق پہ بجلی حلال، عشق پہ حاصل حرام
علم ہے ابن الکتاب، عشق ہے ام الکتاب
علامہ اقبال


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam and Fatima Jinnah arrive at Peshawar in 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Currency,* the basic unit of exchange and the most dominant medium of purchasing goods and services is the basis of any country. In Pakistan, the currency is anything that serves as a medium of exchange, a store of value, and a standard of value in form of “money”. Coins and paper money has been the two forms of currencies since the naissance of the economic structure of the country. Today they are divided into Coins of one, two and Five rupee value and Paper Money Notes of: Five rupees, Ten rupees, twenty, fifty, one hundred, five hundred, one thousand and five thousand rupees.





*Defining the Pakistan currency symbols:*

In Pakistan, the rupee is referred to as the “rupees”, “rupaya” or “rupaye”. The _sigh_ used to represent Rupee is: “*₨*”; and the _code_ used to describe the currency of Pakistan at international businesses is “*PKR*”. The _symbol_ “*Rs.*” is used on receipts. The issuance of the currency is controlled by the State Bank of Pakistan.

*History Of Coins in Pakistan:*






_*Formation:*_

The distribution of the Pakistani rupee was put into place after the formation of the homeland in 1947. For a few first couple of months after the independent from the British Raj, Pakistan utilized Indian currency with the stamp of “Pakistan” on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muslim League Council Meeting in Bombay in the early 1940's. 

L to R : Sher-e-Bengal A.K. Fazlul Huq, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan, Sir Sikandar Hayat Khan, Sardar Aurangzeb Khan, Amir Ahmed Khan and Raja Sahib Mehmoodabad.


----------



## alikazmi007

Excellent Work bud. We appreciate it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KaleemlOvely

Nice work appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

“You will have to make up for the smallness of your size by your courage and selfless devotion to duty, for it is not life that matters, but the courage, fortitude and determination you bring to it.”

Addressing the launching ceremony of RPNS ‘Dilawar’ on January 23, 1948,


----------



## ghazi52

*Madre-e-millat Mohtrama Fatima Jinnah
*














Poster during her election campaign

*c. 1965: Miss Fatima Jinnah Challenges Ayub Khan during Pakistan Presidential Election Campaign. *(she was widely popular in then East Pakistan too)

Had there been not so much election rigging, she would have been the 2nd female prime minister of the world. May God rest her in peace.


----------



## ghazi52

March 23, 1956: Pakistan became a Republic under Prime Minister Chaudhry Mohammad Ali (extreme left). Seen from right to left are Yusuf Haroon (secretary, Muslim League), I.I. Chundrigar (the law minister and future prime minister), Sher-e-Bangal A.K. Fazlul Huq (former interior minister and United Front leader who was instrumental in helping Prime Minister Chaudhry Muhammad Ali in steering the bill through the assembly) and the Speaker Abdul Wahab Khan.


----------



## ghazi52

1930s:* An Aerial View of Attock Bridge.
*
Lower deck for vehicle and upper for Railway







..

1890s: Lansdowne Bridge over Indus River -Sukkur


----------



## ghazi52

1900s: Mari Indus To Bannu Railway Crossing Indus River.
Bridge in the photograph is the famous Kalabagh Bridge connecting Mari Indus with Bannu. It was a narrow gauge railway line.


----------



## ghazi52

*1948: Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah last official Visit and Address at Command & Staff College* Quetta


----------



## ghazi52

1873: *Construction of Jhelum Bridge
*
This bridge over the river Jhelum, between Jhelum and Sarai Alamgir, was built as part of the construction of the Punjab Northern State Railway that linked Lahore and Peshawar. It was designed and built by the British engineer William St. John Galwey in 1873 






1913: Opening ceremony of Lower Bari Doab Canal.
Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan consult on national policy in the early days of Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

March 12, 1941: Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Aliwith the students of Aligarh *Muslim University. *

Mr Jinnah mobilised the students to campaign for the Muslim League in elections that were due shortly. The University served a major role during the Pakistan Movement and Dawn was an effective tool to keep it galvanised.


----------



## ghazi52

Shops in front of *railway station* Lahore in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah addresses a mammoth rally at Lahore’s *University* Stadium on October 30, 1947.


----------



## ghazi52

Bholu pehelwaan with Field Marshal Ayub Khan in 196


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan with the staff of Dawn Delhi.


----------



## ghazi52

*SWAT, NOVEMBER 24, 1947*
*THE WALI ASSENTS*





The Wali of the Princely State of Swat, Miangul Abdul Wadud, with members of his state police. — Excerpted with permission from Witness to Life and Freedom, Roli Books, Delhi


Swat owes its status as a ‘state’ to the decline of the Sikh and Afghan empires. When the British take over Peshawar in 1849, Swat is mainly inhabited by Yusufzai Pathans. The same year, the tribal jirga elects Syed Akbar Shah as king of Swat – although real power in Swat lies with the Akhund, a religious leader known as Saidu Baba.

Saidu Baba dies in 1887 and Swat lapses into factional fighting between his sons and his grandsons.

Finally, in 1917 the jirga appoints Miangul Abdul Wadud, one of the Akhund’s grandsons as king. Although Miangul Abdul Wadud controls most of Swat by 1923, the Government of India does not formally recognise him as the ruler. Instead, in 1926 the British grant him the title of Wali, an honorific religious title – because only the King Emperor in England has the right to the title of king.

Irrespective of the British position, the Wali of Swat is the only elected ruler of a Princely State, by virtue of the jirga.






Miangul Abdul Wadud signs the Instrument of Accession enabling Swat to join Pakistan in 1947. On the right are his son Miangul Abdul Haq Jahanzeb, his grandson Miangul Aurangzeb and the Chief Secretary of Swat, Mr Attaullah. — Courtesy Miangul Aurangzeb Archives, Swat


In 1931, Swat has an area of 18,000 square miles and a population of 216,000. The state is predominantly Muslim, but with a small Hindu presence. Swat’s accession to Pakistan is complicated by its occupation of Kalam shortly before 1947, which was also claimed by Chitral and Dir.

Although Pakistan refuses to recognise the occupation and tries to persuade Swat to revert to the status quo, the Wali, hoping to garner Pakistan’s support of Swat’s claim to Kalam, is eager to accede to Pakistan. Miangul Jahanzeb, the last Wali notes that “with the creation of Pakistan, we immediately joined the new state. We were very patriotic… I talked to the political agent Nawab Shaikh Mehboob Ali over the telephone and told him we were going to sign the Instrument of Accession.”

The Wali executes the Instrument of Accession on November 24, 1947.


----------



## ghazi52

*GILGIT & KASHMIR 1947*

*A PARTIAL VICTORY*

November 1, 1947 is the day when Gilgit, Hunza and Baltistan accede to Pakistan.

Astore, Gilgit, Hunza and Nagar are part of territories conquered by the Dogra Maharajas. Their grip is tenuous and in 1889 the British create the Gilgit Agency as a means of turning the region into a buffer against the Russians. Then in 1935, the British lease the Gilgit Agency for a period of sixty years from Maharaja Hari Singh.

In 1947, Major William Brown, the Assistant Political Agent in Chilas, is informed that Lord Mountbatten has ordered that the 1935 lease of the Gilgit Agency (it still has 49 years to run) be terminated. Gilgit Agency, despite its 99% Muslim population, is to be allotted to the rule of Maharaja Hari Singh.

Meanwhile, stories of communal violence between Hindus, Sikhs and Muslims in the Punjab reach Gilgit, inflaming passions there. On October 26, 1947, the Maharaja signs the Instrument of Accession and joins India. (The signed document has never been seen.)

Sensing the discontent, Major Brown mutinies on November 1, 1947. He overthrows the governor, establishes a provisional government in Gilgit and telegraphs the chief minister of the NWFP asking Pakistan to take over. According to the leading historian Ahmed Hasan Dani, despite the lack of public participation in the rebellion, pro-Pakistan sentiments are strong amongst civilians.






Armed Pakhtoon tribesmen wait on a road between Peshawar and Rawalpindi for their leader Bacha Gul of the Mohmand tribe. — Excerpted with permission from Witness to Life and Freedom, Roli Books, Delhi


Upon hearing of Maharaja Hari Singh’s accession to India, these tribesmen wait for Bacha Gul to lead them into battle in Kashmir. They reach the outskirts of Srinagar before they are pushed back to the upper reaches of what constitutes today’s Azad Kashmir.

Resistance in Poonch starts over issues related to taxation, but soon turns into an armed uprising when a public meeting is fired upon by Kashmir state forces. Two days later, the chief minister of the NWFP organises a guerrilla force to attack the Maharaja’s forces in the Dheer Kot camp. According to Australian historian Christopher Snedden, it is the Muslims in the Poonch region of Kashmir who instigate the uprising and not Pakhtoon tribesmen invading from Pakistan, as India consistently maintains.

India’s case on Kashmir is built upon a version of events that asserts that India’s military intervention is in response to a tribal invasion supported by Pakistan. On January 1, 1948, India takes the issue to the UN Security Council. The Security Council pass a resolution calling for Pakistan to withdraw from Jammu and Kashmir and for India to reduce its forces to a minimum level, following which a plebiscite is to be held to ascertain the people’s wishes.

Dispute erupts over the implementation mechanism because of which the Kashmir problem remains unresolved to this day.


----------



## ghazi52

A session of the Muslim League Working Committee, Quaid-e-Azam, Liaquat Ali Khan and Nawab Ismail Khan at Quaid’s Bombay Residence at Malabar Hills.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore *1947*






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah and Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan attend a press conference in Cairo in December 1946. They appeal to the leaders of the Muslim World to support India’s Muslims in their struggle for independence.


----------



## Green Arrow




----------



## ghazi52

“We must get Pakistan at any cost. For it we will live and for it we will die. The Musalmans have to struggle and struggle hard for their honourable existence … you must work and work hard. By doing so you will contribute substantially not only to the honour of ten crores of Muslims but to the crystallisation of a free Muslim state of Pakistan where Muslims will be able to offer – the ideology of Islamic rule.”

Muhammad Ali Jinnah (Address, Public Meeting, Mardan, 24th November 1945)


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## alikazmi007

ghazi52 said:


>



Wow, We've certainly have come a long way ....!


----------



## ghazi52

When some Muslim scholars started raising voices against the British Raj in 1857, they were tied to the front of cannons and blown to pieces in a public display of colonial British brutality.
No other religious group of Indian sub continent gave that much blood for freedom than the Muslims.


----------



## dBSPL

Muslims from Karachi in Istanbul to congratulate the victory of Ottoman Army in Ottoman-Greek War 1897. ( always shoulder to shoulder )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

One of rare and original photo; Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah is seen sitting at the Eidgah, Karachiand hearing the Khutba on the occasion of the first Eid after the birth of Pakistan 1947


----------



## ghazi52

*The Manora Breakwater *Karachi* in 1873:*

















Manora breakwater, 1860's:


----------



## ghazi52

People gathered from all over the Pakistan to pay their last respects to Quaid-e-Azam, Muhammad Ali Jinnah. 11 September 1948, Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid is seen having a last look at the speech draft as he was about to speak on All-India Radio on June 3, 1947, in Delhi, soon after the announcement by Lord Mountbatten of the British Government’s Partition Plan.


----------



## ghazi52

1893

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1914 , British army executing Subcontinent Muslim soldiers who refused to fight against Ottoman Empire during WW1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid speaks at a civic reception held in his honour by the Karachi Municipal Corporation (KMC) at the KMC headquarters on August 25, 1947. Mayor Hakeem Muhammad Ahsan is seen on the right, while Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan and Sir Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah are on the left, sitting In front of camera Nawab Sir Sadiq Muhammad Khan V Abbasi.


----------



## ghazi52

*LAST BRITISH TROOPS LEAVE PAKISTAN (1947)*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Begum Rana Liaquat Ali Khan (extreme right) sitting in mourning as the body of the slain Prime Minister, Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan, lay in state before the burial. He was assassinated on October 16, 1951,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

ghazi52 said:


>



Caption???


----------



## ghazi52

Amigator said:


> Caption???




Begum Rana Liaquat Ali Khan (extreme right) sitting in mourning as the body of the slain Prime Minister, Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan, lay in state before the burial. He was assassinated on October 16, 1951,


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*The Pakistani Objectives Resolution proclaimed the following principles:*


*Sovereignty over the entire universe belongs to Allah Almighty alone and the authority which He has delegated to the state of Pakistan, through its people for being exercised within the limits prescribed by Him is a sacred trust.*
*This Constituent Assembly representing the people of Pakistan resolves to frame a constitution for the sovereign independent state of Pakistan.*
*The state shall exercise its powers and authority through the chosen representatives of the people.*
*The principles of democracy, freedom, equality, tolerance and social justice, as enunciated by Islam, shall be fully observed.*
*The Muslims shall be enabled to order their lives in the individual and collective spheres in accordance with the teachings and requirements of Islam as set out in the Holy Quran and Sunnah.*
*Adequate provision shall be made for the minorities to freely progress and practice their religions and develop their cultures.*
*Pakistan shall be a federation and its constituent units will be autonomous.*
*Fundamental rights shall be guaranteed. They include equality of status, of opportunity and before law, social, economic and political justice, and freedom of thought, expression, belief, faith, worship and association, subject to law and public morality.*
*Adequate provisions shall be made to safeguard the legitimate interests of minorities and backward and depressed classes.*
*The independence of the judiciary shall be fully secured.*
*The integrity of the territories of the federation, its independence and all its rights, including its sovereign rights on land, sea and air shall be safeguarded.*
*The people of Pakistan may prosper and attain their rightful and honored place among the nations of the world and make their full contribution towards international peace and progress and happiness of humanity.*


----------



## ghazi52

Khan Abdul Qayyum Khan's (1st Chief Minister of NWFP/KPK) letter to Quaid e Azam - 16-8-1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Very rare pic of great Maulana Shaukat Ali.






Funeral of Great Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar, #Jerusalem January 4, 1931


Maulana was not only an upright leader, activist, scholar but also a man of letters. His following Urdu stanza about martyrdom of Hussain ibn Ali has been a slogan for many decades now:

قتلِ حسین اصل میں مَرگِ یزید ہے
اسلام زندہ ہوتا ہے ہر کربلا کے بعد


----------



## ghazi52

Khawaja Nazimuddin, the country’s second Governor General who also was the second Prime Minister, seated here in an impressive room of Ahsan Manzil, the ancestral home of his cousin, the Nawab of Dhaka, Khawaja Habibullah Bahadur, who stands on the left with wife Ayesha Begum. Behind the Nawab is Allene Talmey Plaut, associate editor and columnist for Vogue. On the extreme right is Begum Najma Nooruddin, the sister-in-law of Khawaja Nazimuddin. This photograph was taken by Irving Penn in 1947 and was first published in Vogue. At the time, Khawaja Nazimuddin, who had been the Premier of Bengal in British India, was the Chief Minister of East Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid’s speech on industrialisation 1947
L to R : Mr. Fakhruddin Valika, The founder of Pakistan Quaid e Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah and Fatima Jinnah.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Jawaharlal Nehru with Pakistani President Ayub Khan in 1960's, Nehru signed the Indus Water Treaty.


----------



## ghazi52

Allama Iqbal's Degree, Master of Arts , Punjab University, Lahore - 1899

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## litman

ghazi52 said:


> 1914 , British army executing Subcontinent Muslim soldiers who refused to fight against Ottoman Empire during WW1.


some muslims from subcontinent took pride in fighting for british flag and got some worldly rewards while some refused to fight against muslims and stood up against their english rulers sacrificed their lives and their reward will be unimaginable in the next world. salute to these men for their faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Calender on the wall (Javed Manzil Lahore) standing still from the day Allama Iqbal went to meet his Maker.
Courtesy :* Munib Iqbal *


----------



## ghazi52

Tunnels and the powerhouse under construction at the site of Mangla Dam 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

Wali of Swat Miangul Abdul Wadud signs the Instrument of Accession enabling Swat to join Pakistan in 1947. On the right are his son Miangul Abdul Haq Jahanzeb, his grandson Miangul Aurangzeb and the Chief Secretary of Swat, Mr Attaullah.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan became a Republic on March 23, 1956 under Prime Minister Chaudhry Mohammad Ali (extreme left). Seen from right to left are Yusuf Haroon (secretary, Muslim League), I.I. Chundrigar (the law minister and future prime minister), Sher-e-Bangla A.K. Fazlul Huq (former interior minister and United Front leader who was instrumental in helping Prime Minister Chaudhry Mohammad Ali in steering the bill through the assembly) and the Speaker Abdul Wahab Khan, Z.A. Bukhari in middle.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Declaration of Pakistan, March 23, 1940 Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Maulana Shaukat Ali sitting next to the coffin of his brother, Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar.

Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar died of a stroke in London on 4 January 1931 and was buried in Jerusalem, Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah made an address, Do your duties as servants - An advice to officers in 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In 1945 Aerial view of Air Base Korangi Creek Karachi :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A rare photo of Allama Iqbal sahib along with his friends, Chaudhry Muhammad Hussain, Zulfiqar Ali khan, and khursheed Ali Khan, in Shimla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The ‘All India Muslim League’ was formed as a result of a section of people of the country, who were Muslims, who needed a separate political party, which they thought could satisfy their needs. The Muslims already lagged behind by 20 years of the Indian National Congress. This League was also formed to improve relations of the Muslims with the government and with nations living in the sub-continent.

Originally, Sir Syed Khan founded it in 1886 ad the Muhammadan Educational Conference, but a self-imposed ban prevented it from discussing politics. Eventually, the separatist and loyalist tendencies among a section of the Muslim nawabs and landlords reached a climax on 30 December 1906, when the All India Muslim League was founded under the leadership of Aga Khan, the nawab of Dhaka and nawab Mohsin-ul-Mulk. Its founder-members were Khwaja Salimullah, Vikar-ul-Mulk, Aga Khan III, Syed Amir Ali, Syed Nabiullah. Mostly, the league comprised of big zamindars, ex-bureaucrats and other upper class Muslims.

The main aim of the All India Muslim League was the attainment of an independent country where Muslims could flourish according to Islam. The league made no critique of colonialism that was basically formed to prevent the rights of the Indian Muslims and to place their needs and aspirations before the government in temperate language.
To increase its usefulness, the British also encouraged the Muslim League to approach the Muslim masses and to assume their leadership.


As a result of formation of the All India Muslim League, the entire Indian sub-continent finally got divided under the precincts of two different sentiments. The All India Muslim League got dissolved on the independence day of Pakistan.

After the partition and subsequent establishment of Pakistan, the Muslim League continued as a minor party in India where it was often part of the government. On the other hand, in Pakistan, the Muslim League became the original successor of the All India Muslim League, led by the founder of Pakistan, Muhammad Ali Jinnah. After the formation of Bangladesh, the Muslim League was revived in 1976, but it was reduced, rendering it insignificant in the political arena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1947: Ladies in Peshawar during "ladies day" at the polls when the Northwest Frontier Province voted on "Whether it would join Pakistan or India" under the partition plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1936: View of the march enroute to Razmak, Waziristan








1936: Razmak Camp, Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Muhammad Ali Jinnah, meeting with officers of 6th Bn, Frontier Force Rifles (Now 1st FF). 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Addressing Naval Officers in 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

@ghazi52 

You are making interesting threads and posts on this forum. Just wanted to tell you that. Thanks for sharing.

Sorry for "spamming" this thread.

Do you have old photos of Gwadar when it was still a part of Oman? Also do you have photos of major cities such as Lahore, Karachi, Rawalpindi etc. For instance how did rural Punjab look like? Farming villages etc. Just so I can compare with KSA and Arab countries. I imagine that there would be quite some similarities.


----------



## ghazi52

1948: Quaid-e-Azam Memorial Fund Re. 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*1913: *Application to join All India Muslim League by Muhammad Ali Jinnah - Founder of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Madar-e-Millat Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah with Quaid e Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In July 1948, Mr. M. A. H. Ispahani went to Ziarat where Quaid-i-Azam was seriously ill. He pleaded with Quaid-i-Azam that he should take complete rest as his life was most precious. Quaid-i-Azam smiled and said: “My boy there was a time when soon after partition and until 1948, I was worried whether Pakistan would survive. Many unexpected and terrible shocks were administered by India soon after we parted company with them. But we pulled through and nothing will ever worry us so much again.

“I have no worries now. Men may come and men may go. But Pakistan is truly and firmly established and will go on with Allah’s grace forever”.

ہزاروں سال نرگس اپنی بے نوری پہ روتی ہے
بڑی مشکل سے ہوتا ہے چمن ميں ديدہ ور پيدا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

ghazi52 said:


> 1914 , British army executing Subcontinent Muslim soldiers who refused to fight against Ottoman Empire during WW1.


salute to these brave men who gave up their lives rather then fighting for british raj and getting promotions and ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Harbour showing a church (St. Paul's Church without any lighthouse) dockside buildings and ships on the water in 1870's:







Karachi in 1900's:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah & Zubeda Habib Ibrahim Rahimtoola in 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M.A. Jinnah and Fatima Jinnah with Aga family in Srinagar, Kashmir in 1944.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Watch Your Step *
1st February 1961 President General Ayub Khan assists Queen Elizabeth II down the steps to the lawn of his Karachi residence, where she was attending a State Banquet in her honor with Prince Philip, as part of their 16 days visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naheed Iskander Mirza, Iranian Who Became Pakistan’s First Lady.

Begum Naheed Iskander Mirza died in London on January 23rd, 2019, just two weeks before her 100th birthday. Born Nahid Amir Teymour, she was the first First Lady in the history of Pakistan.

The Begum was a descendant of Timur Lang. Her father, head of the Amir Teymour tribe, was a wealthy landlord from Khorasan who was elected as a parliamentary deputy no fewer than 13 times in Tehran. He served in Prime Minister Mohammad Mossadegh’s cabinets in the early 1950s, first as Labor Minister and then as Minister of Interior.
















The State visit of the Shah of Iran to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali_raza

ghazi52 said:


> Naheed Iskander Mirza, Iranian Who Became Pakistan’s First Lady.
> 
> Begum Naheed Iskander Mirza died in London on January 23rd, 2019, just two weeks before her 100th birthday. Born Nahid Amir Teymour, she was the first First Lady in the history of Pakistan.
> 
> The Begum was a descendant of Timur Lang. Her father, head of the Amir Teymour tribe, was a wealthy landlord from Khorasan who was elected as a parliamentary deputy no fewer than 13 times in Tehran. He served in Prime Minister Mohammad Mossadegh’s cabinets in the early 1950s, first as Labor Minister and then as Minister of Interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State visit of the Shah of Iran to Pakistan


first honey trap


----------



## ghazi52

Allama Inayatullah Khan Mashriqi khutba in Rawalpindi in 1939 
Photo Courtesy : Nasim Yousaf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Birthday Madar-e-Millat Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah 






Mader-e-Millat Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah, sister of founding father Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, is being remembered for her selfless, courageous and vital role she had played in the creation of Pakistan.

Today marks her 126th birth anniversary across the country and therefore, rich tributes are being paid by all electronic, and print media for her active role in the Pakistan movement along with her brother M.A.Jinnah seventy one years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1890s: A Panoramic View of Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Ali Brother’s mother, Abadi Begum, called Bi-Amma.

(Ali Brothers, Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar & Maulana Shaukat Ali)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1948 Quetta Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

23 March, 1940









2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Syed Basharat Ullah with Quaid e Azam in Gaya, India on 1st January, 1938

Syed Basharat Ullah was born on 12 April, 1904 in the same house in Delhi, India where Sir Syed Ahmed Khan was born on 17 October, 1817.

He was an Alumni of prestigious St. Stephen's College, Delhi (A constituent college of the University of Delhi. Widely regarded as one of the oldest and most prestigious colleges for arts and sciences in India). He was the first Muslim student to top the roll of honour in his BA exams of University of Delhi. He proceeded to Muslim Aligarh University for his Bachelor of Laws, LLB degree. He qualified his MA (Persian) and MA (Philosophy) degrees from University of Delhi.

While studying in Aligarh University, Syed Basharat Ullah was a vibrant and devoted member of Movement for Pakistan's Independence, his participation in successful Pakistan Movement is a matter of pride and honour for his entire family.

In the photograph Syed Basharat Ullah with Quaid e Azam in Gaya, India on 1st January, 1938. This is where he gave the title Quaid-e-Azam to the father of the nation for the very first time in history, others did so only much later. This has been authenticated by Mr Hussain Imam who was present on the occasion and was the member working committee All India Muslim League 1941-1947.

On the creation of Pakistan, they migrated to Pakistan. He arrived by a migrants' train in Lahore from Delhi in August, 1947. He later settled in Rawalpindi. He passed away on 24 March, 1980.

He and all his four sons proudly served as commissioned officers in the Armed Forces of Pakistan!

Courtesy : Air Cdre Salim Shahid (R), SI (M)


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid is seen having a last look at the speech draft as he was about to speak on All-India Radio on June 3, 1947, in Delhi, soon after the announcement by Lord Mountbatten of the British Government’s Partition Plan.


----------



## ghazi52

Maulana Shaukat Ali, Maulana Ghulam Rasool Mehr with Mohammad Amin al-Husayni, the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem in the Shunat Nimrin region of Jordan in 1931








RCD Leaders Mahmut Celâl Bayar Turkish President, Mohammad Reza Pahlavi Shah of Iran, Mohammad Ayub Khan President of Pakistan at Governor House #Lahore in 1960's. (Queen Farah Diba is visible too)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan and Begum Ra’ana Liaquat wave to the crowds as they are about to board the flight for the United States on state visit in May 1950.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The inauguration of the State Bank of Pakistan Karachi in 1948:


----------



## peagle

My Quaid, my Jinnah, thank you a trillion times for fighting for my rights and for giving me a place I can call my home, proudly.
We love you and promise we will not let you down. We have come far since you left us, and we have far to go, rest assured your children are holding strong. Rest In Peace.

Sorry, it was off-topic, but I needed to say it in public.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Muslim refugee train from Delhi to Lahore. 1947
Photographer: Henri Cartier-Bresson
Follow: TravellingInPakistan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawabzada Nasrullah Khan escorts Mr Jinnah in Calcutta 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Jinnah in Lucknow, 1912.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950s:................... US Vice President, Richard Nixon, writing his comments on the visitors book at Radio Pakistan’s Karachi station. With him is the famous Pakistani radio personality, Z A. Bokhari. ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

September, 1948: Founder’s Companions Reciting Quran Near His Grave in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shuja Ul Mulk The Mehtar of Chitral

Shuja Ul Mulk became the ruler of Chitral in 1895 at the age of twelve. After the death of Mehtar Aman Ul Mulk Chitral was plunged into a war of succession culminating in the famouse siege of Chitral where British troops and Chitrali forces got besieged in the fort and were rescued in a daring march over Shandur Pass in winters by a contingent of British troops helping lift the siege. Shuja Ul Mulk went on to rule the State till 1936 ushering it into early modern age.

Courtesy : Ahmed Ul Mulk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Circular Orders of the Judicial Commissioner of the North-West Frontier Province in 1922 with Signatures of Sardar Abdur Rab Nishter.
Courtesy : Munib Iqbal


----------



## ghazi52

*
J. B. Mangharam & Company* was a maker of biscuits in India. It was originally based in Sukkur, and had branches in Bombay, Calcutta and Delhi. 

The Sukkur factory was established in 1937. Following partition it was allotted to Muhammad Yakoob and got renamed as Yacoob Biscuit Factory.

Courtesy : Yasir Ali Rizvi


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1960: President of Pakistan Muhammad Ayub Khan and Indian PM Jawahar Lal Nehru signing the Indus Waters Treaty at Karachi...


----------



## ghazi52

1968eshawar, Mob held Mohammad Hashim, Aged 22, after firing at Pakistan President Mohammad Ayub Khan Assassination Attempt..


----------



## ghazi52

1968: Mob held Mohammad Hashim, Aged 22, after firing at Pakistan President Mohammad Ayub Khan Assassination Attempt...


----------



## ghazi52

August 14, 1947: Security guy is trying to push back the photographer who wanted to take the close-up of Quaid.

Quaid-e-Azam, Mohtarama Fatima Jinnah, Mountbatten and Edwina appear relaxed after the ceremony of which mostly formal photographs have appeared. Only the Quaid is looking at the cameras for the small knot of remaining photographers, Mohtarama is adjusting her pallu while Mountbatten and Edwina exchange a word. Curiously they have not noticed the officer pulling back the photographer who stepped out of line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President Yahya Khan receiving USA President Nixon and his wife Pat Nixon in Lahore c.1969


----------



## ghazi52

*Mayo School of Arts (now NCA) Lahore c. 1880's
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1931 ...... Lahore Shalamar Gardens View*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1951: Begum Ra'ana Liaquat Ali Khan with her two sons mourning at the graveside of Liaquat Ali Khan in Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Death anniversary Manzur Qadir
(28 November 1913 - 12 October 1974)

Manzur Qadir was Foreign Minister Pakistan from 1958 - 1962 and Chief Justice of the Lahore High Court from 1962-1963.

Qadir also served as Chairman of the constitutional committee which eventually formulated the Constitution of Pakistan of 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With Mohammad Abdul Latif, Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif At Dera Ismail khan In April 1948.










Pir Abdul Latif Zakori (1914 - 1978)

Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif played a leading role in the 1945 NWFP Assembly elections and was instrumental in securing 17 seats for the Provincial Muslim League; himself returning from Lakki Marwat, Bannu District constituency.

During the crucial phase of Pakistan Movement he faced bravely a lot of hardships and imprisonment on many occasions. During the \'Civil Disobedience Movement\' he hoisted the Pakistan Muslim League flag after removing the Union Jack from the Deputy Commissioner's House in Bannu and was arrested soon after leading a procession against the British Rule. The arrest of Pir Sahib turned into a great public uproar and a large number of his followers turned up for voluntary arrest which almost filled the entire jails of NWFP; resultantly temporary prison houses had to be arranged at Serai Naurang, Bannu, and other places to lodge the protestors.

On his release on June 3,1947 he preceded to New Delhi on the special invitation of Quaid-e-Azam to participate in the All India Muslim League Council meeting at Imperial Hotel. He delivered there an impressive and forceful speech. Quaid-e-Azam had a great faith in Pir Sahibs political acumen and sagacity and reposed a great confidence in him to turn the forthcoming \'Referendum\' in NWFP a success.

Pir Sahib Zakori Sharif did, indeed, come to the high expectations of the Quaid and worked so tirelessly for the NWFP Referendum that the Quaid-e-Azam addressed him as \"Fateh Referendum\".

He was one of those luminaries of the Pakistan Movement who laid the foundation of Muslim League in NWFP and nullified the hold of all India Congress and other Anti-Pakistan forces in the Province. He remained a member of the NWFP Assembly from 1945 to 1950.

He died on February 2,1978 depriving the Country of a great freedom fighter and leaving millions of his followers to mourn his death.

To commemorate the Pioneers of Freedom (Series) Pakistan Postal Services Corporation is issuing a set of three commemorative postage stamps of Re. 1/- denomination on August 14,1993.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Airport, June 1948.

Quiad-E-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah At Peshawar Airport Followed By Miss Jinnah, Sir Ambrose Dundas Governor And Abdul Qayyum Khan Chief Minister Of North West Frontier Province And Major General Nazir Ahmed)


----------



## ghazi52

Historic Letter Of The Founder Of Pakistan Muhammad Ali Jinnah To The Mohsin e Millat Pioneer Of Freedom Pir Sahib Of Manki Sharif Syed Muhammad Amin Ul Hasnat Rehmatullah Aley November 18, 1945.

Founder Of Pakistan Had Appreciated The Services Of The Forefathers Of The Pir Sahib Of Manki Sharif Rendered For The Cause Of Islam.

Courtesy - Pirzada Muhammad Abbas Qadri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sir George Roose Keppel, Sahibzada Sir Abdul Qayum At Darband, Mansehra, Circa 1917.

In This Photo: Nawab Muhammad Khan Zaman Khan (Seated Second From Left), Sir George Roos-Keppel (Seated Third From Left), Sir Sahibzada Abdul Qayyum (Seated First From Right). Sitting L-R: Nawabzada Omer Khan (Khan Of Bhugwai And Brother Of Nawab Khan Zaman Khan) Nawabzada Farid Khan (Later Became Nawab Of Amb State) Nawabzada Mohammad Ismail Khan (Naib-i-Riasat Amb State, Khan Of Chansair And Brother Of Nawab Mohammad Khan Zaman Khan)

Amb Also Known As Fuedal Tanawal Was A Princely State Of The Former British Indian Empire Ruled Over By Chiefs Of The Tanoli Tribe Of Pashtun Descent. The Tanoli Submitted To British Colonial Rule In The 1840's, Following Pakistani Independence In 1947. And For Some Months Afterwards, The Nawabs Of Amb Remained Unaligned. At The End Of December 1947 The Nawab Of Amb State Acceded To Pakistan, While Retaining Internal Self-government. Amb Continued As A Princely State Of Pakistan Until 1969, When It Was Incorporated Into The North-West Frontier Province Now (Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa) Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Airport, Circa 1950.

Syed Aman Ali Shah Banoori, first in the row welcoming Shah of Iran Reza Shah Pahlavi who was first head of State visited Pakistan in 1950, after its independence Peshawar Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1906: All India Muhammadan Educational Conference at Dhaka, which laid the foundation of Muslim League in 1906 under Nawab Wiqar-ul-Mulk while the convention was organised by Nawab Muhsan-ul-Mulk, the then Organizer as well as the Secretary of the Muhammadan Educational Conference at Ali garh.


----------



## ghazi52

Habibullah Khan The Amir Of Afghanistan (Reign 1901 - 1919) .
Arrival At Rawalpindi, January 1907.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Indian Prime Minister Lal Bahadur Shastri and President of Pakistan Ayub Khan busy in conversation in London.
Date: 1965.


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-i-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah During His Visit To Bannu, April 1948.









In 1948 Lt. Col. Mohammed Yousuf was promoted to the rank of Brigadier and given command in Bannu. In April 1948 the Quaid, on his tour of the (then) North-West Frontier Province, visited the Dera Ismail Khan Guides Cavalry, And on April 16 he spent a day in Bannu. He was accompanied by Miss Fatima Jinnah. After lunch at a Battalion Mess, he came to Brigade House in the Fort in Bannu.

After tea, Mr. Jinnah addressed a large gathering from the ramparts. Colonel Sahibzada Khurshid (later Governor NWFP) was also in attendance. In the late afternoon the Quaid, with Miss Jinnah, flew to Peshawar to present colours to an Infantry Brigade, and to hold a large garden party at Government House. Brigadier Yousuf, later Lieutenant General, Ambassador to Australia in 1957 and twice High Commissioner to Great Britain (1959-63 and 1971-72), accompanied the Quaid on this visit to Bannu.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mr Jinnah attend the marriage of Mr N H Faruqi and Maryam Jaffer in New Delhi, 6 April 1947*


Standing L to R: 1. Mohammad Ali Maniar, 2. Khwaja Hasan Nizami 3. Saeed Ahmad Siddiqui 4. Haroon E. H. Jaffer 5. Essa E. H. Jaffer 7. Mr. S. Ghani 8. Syed Azizul Hasan 9. Aziz Ahmad Siddiqui 10. Badruddin Hasan Faruqi 11. Mr. Mohammad Mustafa 12. Aziz Ahmad (Khalish) Siddiqui 13. Raza Habib Rizvi 14. Khalil Ahmad Siddiqui 15.Ahmad E. H. Jaffer 16. Rafiq Ahmad 17. Neena Ismail Jaffer 18.Ismail E. H. Jaffer 19.Mushtaq Ahmad 20.Habib Ahmad Rizvi

Sitting L to R: 1. Sardar Abdur Rab Nishtar 2. I. I. Chundrigar 3. Begum Ra'ana Liaquat Ali Khan 4. Quaid-e- Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah 5. Nooruddin Hasan Faruqi 6. Liaquat Ali Khan 7. Fatima Jinnah 8. Raja Ghazanfar Ali Khan 9. Hussain Imam 10. Wahab A. Jaffer (in Hussain Imam's lap)

Ground L to R: 1. Shafa'at Habib Rizvi 2. Nusrat Rizvi 3. Kader A. Jaffer 4. Javed Siddiqui 5. Razzak Essa Jaffer 6. Saadat Rizvi 7. Rafat Habib 8. Mazhar Rizvi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An early depiction of the All-India Muslim League members across the Subcontinent.


----------



## ghazi52

Sir Aga Khan speaking at All India Muslim League's reception.
Date: 1906


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quaid e Azam arriving for the adoption of Pakistan Resolution March 23, 1940


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam & Fatima Jinnah arrives to a reception at Karachi, Pakistan, with Liaquat Ali Khan,
I.I. Chundrigar, Ghulam Muhammad (later became the Governor General), Agha Shahi, and Jamshed Mehta.

Date: 1st July 1948


----------



## ghazi52

Clerk Helping Malik (Chief) Of Swat Ranezai Tribe (Malakand District), Place His Inked Thumb Print As His Signature On The Agreement Document To Their Accession To The Government Of Pakistan During Jirga (Tribal Assembly) For The North-West Frontier Province.

Location - Malakand, December 1947.

Photographer - Margaret Bourke-White.
Life Photo Collection, New York, United States.


----------



## ghazi52

History of "Kala Chhapra" Karachi Airport.































If this generation doesn’t then I am sure a generation before ours definitely remembers this famous landmark of Pakistan which was called kala chapra (the black hangar). This hangar was part of a 3-structure complex to house R101 and R102 type airships. The other two structures included a tall mooring mast to dock the airship and in the base of the mast was a hydrogen plant to refuel the airship. The base of the mast contained buildings followed along the baseline in an octagonal shape. The hydrogen plant had enough gasometers to completely fill the R101 airship with 5.5 million cubic ft of gas. The construction on this hangar complex started in 1927 and complete in 1929. The size of this hangar was 859ft L x 200ft W x 170ft H. 


In 1920s Karachi airport area was nothing but a desolate desert. In contrast to that landscape this hangar appeared as such a visual magnanimity that for many years it was used as a visual marker for airplanes attempting VFR (visual) landing in Karachi. Due to the enormosity of this structure to its surroundings, local residents of Karachi started calling this hangar as kala chapra (black hangar) – The word ‘chapra’ (or ‘chappar’) has almost become archaic in Urdu used in Pakistan these days. It means a ‘shed’. 

Many current residents of the city who have seen this structure still recall it by its local name ‘kala chapra.’The cost of building this hangar complex in 1928 came out to be 93000 British pounds. So why was this hangar and the adjoining mooring mast complex built in Karachi? It was part of a airship communication scheme of British Government in 1924 to connect far fetched areas of British Empire with a airship service. Big airplanes were not available then and those which were available were noisy, uncomfortable and not suited for long distance travel. The mode of transport which seemed to have best chance then were the airships. These offered quiet and comfortable journey for passengers and could lift heavy cargo too. 

The Imperial Airship Communications Scheme was thus developed to provide mail and passenger service from Canada at one end of British Empire to Cardington, Englad to Egypt in Africa to Karachi in then India. Another leg was proposed to connect India with Australia later on. The home base of R101 airships was in Cardington, Bredfordshire England. 

The mooring mast at Karachi was exactly the same size and style as the one at Cardington (shown below) except for the octagonal building at the base of Karachi mast. A 777ft long airship called R101 was developed for this service in 1927. The width of R101 airship was 131ft and height was 140ft. Airship mooring masts were erected at St Hubert in Canada, at Ismailia in Egypt and at Karachi which was selected as the terminus in then British India. The length of the hangar in Karachi was kept 859ft so that it could fit the future R102 model of airships which was going to have a length of 822ft. The hangar however never got chance to host either R101 or R102 airships. On October 4, 1930 the R101 flew from Cardington, England on its way to Karachi but on its maiden flight it crashed in France. This crash essentially put an end to R101 type airships and Imperial Airship Communication scheme of the British Government

Even though the airship program got cancelled, the hangar and mast complex survived for 30 more years. In 1952, the Government of Pakistan decided to bring down the complex and sell the metal structure for scrap. The structure managed to survive till 1960 when it was finally brought down and steel was sold or used on Railway structures and bridges across Pakistan. This brought an end to the lifecycle of this unique piece of civil engineering in Pakistan. Location of Black Hangar versus Isphahani Hangar? One thing I am not sure myself yet is whether the present day wide-body Isphahani Hangar of PIA is located at exactly the same place where once this Black Hangar stood or is it in a different location. I know for sure the general vicinity of both hangars is Karachi Airport but don’t know if they shared the exact same spot. Our readers comments and citations are sought here. I’ll make the update once we confirm it either way. Karachi Airport has a railway station on Pakistan’s Main Railway track. The station today is simply called ‘Airport’. But for few years in the 1920s before Karachi airport was built, this railway station was called ‘Airship’. From a Blog written by Owais Mughal. www.******************


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani Leader of the Afridi Tribe Speaks At a Chief's Council, April 1949.







A leader (right) of the Afridi tribe near Peshawar, North-West Frontier Province, speaks at a chief's council or jirga. The resolution was passed at meeting establishing penalties for anyone attempting to establish any sort of Muslim League or political organization which would interfere with their independence. The penalty for a violator? His home burned and a fine of 20.000 rupees. Photo is dated 04-22-1949.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's First Cabinet






From left: Fazlur Rehman, Ghulam Muhammad, Liaquat Ali Khan, M A Jinnah, I I Chundrigar, Abdul Rab Nishtar and Abdul Sattar Pirzada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

K.B.HAJI ARBAB AHMAD ALI JAN KHAN AT LANDI KOTAL KHYBER AGENCY PESHAWAR WITH PRESIDENT ISKANDAR MIRZA, AND ARBAB NUR MUHAMMAD KHAN MEETING THE TRIBAL MALIKS AND ELDERS IN 1957.
PHOTO TAKEN BY ARBAB MUHAMMAD AKBAR KHAN, DULY AUTOGRAPHED BY MAJ GENERAL ISKANDAR MIRZA, THE THEN PRESIDENT OF PAKISTAN.
Date: 1957


----------



## ghazi52

Queen Elizabeth of UK Visits Pakistan FM Muhammad Ayub Khan The President Of Pakistan, Prince And The Queen.
Contributed Haider Arbab
Date: 1961


----------



## ghazi52

.


----------



## ghazi52

Sir Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah and Lady Sughra with their children.







Sir Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah KCSI (January 1879 – 4 October 1948) was a politician from Sindh. He held several offices in Sindh including 1st Chief Minister (1937–1938) and being re-elected as 5th Chief Minister (1942–1947). After the creation of Pakistan, he became the first Governor of Sindh from 14 August 1947 to 4 October 1948.


----------



## ghazi52

The first broadly accurate map of Northern India by the English adventurer, William Baffin, based on geographic intelligence obtained from the court of Jahangir. Though it has some obvious inaccuracies, it's the first map of Northern India to show planimetric accuracy.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid E Azam Jinnah Ali Lyallpur (Faisalabad) Dhobi Ghat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam with Liaquat Ali Khan, Allama Mashraqi. Barrister Mian Ahmed Shah and Sir Ziauddin Ahmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam M.A. Jinnah with the Ahmedabad Municipal Committee, 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Darra Adam Khel, 1930 (c).







Ernest B. Schoedsack (at right in pith helmet) in Tribal Territory with part of his crew in 1930 on expedition to film Location Footage in India for proposed movie from the book THE LIVES OF A BENGAL LANCER by Francis Yeats Brown Paramount Pictures - Image ID: 2AWB46R.

This image could have imperfections as it’s either historical or reportage.
Schoedsack went to India in early July 1930 accompanied by his wife Ruth Rose, his cameraman brother Felix, cameraman Rex Wimpy and several; assistants They arrived at Calcutta on August 27 and journeyed into the interior where they filmed and took still photos for 15 weeks including at the Khyber Pass in the northern mountain country.

The footage brought back was then planned to be combined with footage shot at Paramount Studios in Hollywood by Merian C. Cooper and Schoedsack . After many delays the film was finally made in 1934 starring Gary Cooper and directed by Henry Hathaway and released in 1935. but with Cooper and Schoedsack no longer involved. Stock footage from Schoedsack's expedition was used in the film and this photo was released for publicity purposes at the time the film came out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

1933

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Record Legislative Assembly Debates, 1929

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A view of the funeral procession of the Quaid.
Date 12 Sept. 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan being received in New York, 1961.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The first Round-table Conference held in 1930 was inaugurated by King George V on November 12, 1930, in London. The conference was chaired by the British Prime Minister, Ramsay MacDonald. Sixteen delegates representing the three political parties of Britain participated in the conference. From India, 58 political leaders and 16 members are representing the princely states participated in the conference. However, the leaders of the Indian National Congress did not participate in the First Round table conference.


----------



## ghazi52

An advertisement for Dawn Delhi in the Morning News, a Calcutta-based English-language newspaper. Dawn Delhi was founded by Quaid-i-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah in 1941.
Date: 1942


----------



## ghazi52

Headlines of the local newspaper
(Kalat acceded to Pakistan on March 27, 1948)
Date: 1st July 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attock Boat Bridge, Circa 1906.






.

Panoramic View Of Attock Oil Company Khaur Oil Field, January 1938.

The Town Is The First Site Of Oilfield In Punjab Which Operated From 1911 To 1950's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A survey group in the Kurram Valley, 1879 (c).







Photograph by Bourne and Shepherd, 2nd Anglo-Afghan War (1878-1880), 1879.
Much of the surveying of India's terrain was carried out by the British during their rule there.

However, as this photograph shows, the British surveyors were accompanied by local soldiers and other men while they worked. This photograph was taken in Kurram, then on the border between British India and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Founding members of the All India Muslim League.
Source: Dawn/White Star Archives


----------



## ghazi52

A very rare picture of under-construction Mazar-e-Quaid, and grave of first PM Khan Liaqat Ali Khan Karachi :


----------



## ghazi52

Early heroes of freedom.
A group of Muslim leaders at Ahsan Manzil Palace in Dhaka with His Highness Nawab Sir Salimullah Standing 8th from the right & with Nawab Habibullah.
Date: 1892.
Courtesy Lahore Museum


----------



## ghazi52

1947: Hindu refugees at Karachi dock as they prepare to ship out for new homes in Bombay
Photo Margaret Brouke-White.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A rare photo of Nabab Sir Salimullah chairing a meeting at his Nawab Palace in old Dhaka concerning some matters related to the emancipation of Bengali Muslims.

Date: c1910.

Courtesy: Tauhid Ul Alam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan (L), Hassan Imam (C) and Sir Ghulam Hussain Hidayatullah (R).
Courtesy & Photo credit: Arshad Hidayatullah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 73rd anniversary of the father of the nation and the first governor of Pakistan, General Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah is being celebrated today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Death anniversary of Nawabzada Nasrullah Khan, also known as ‘Baba-e-Jamhooriat’.

Nawabzada Nasarullah Khan played a very important role in the political history of Pakistan. Nawabzada Nasrullah Khan spent all his life in fighting against dictators, military as well as civilian, and struggled to strengthen the parliamentary democracy.

Nawabzada Nasarullah Khan was born on 13 November 1916 in Khangarh District in Central Punjab. He started his politics in 1930, when Majlis-e-Ahrar-e-Islam was formed by Syed Ata Ullah Shah Bukhari.

He was also elected as secretary general of All India Majlis-e-Ahrar-e-Islam in 1945. He joined the Muslim League in 1947 after the partition. He won a seat in the 1952 provincial assembly election and in 1962 the National Assembly elections.

In 1964 he supported Fatema Jinnah in the election against president Ayub Khan. In 1966, he served as President of the All-Pakistan Awami League. He helped form the opposition alliance Democratic Action Committee to remove military dictator President Ayub Khan from power.

In 1993 He was elected again to the national assembly. He was also made the chairperson of the Kashmir Committee. Just before his death, he was the Chairman of Alliance for Restoration of Democracy (ARD) working for the restoration of democracy in Pakistan against Pervez Musharraf.


----------



## ghazi52

1942


----------



## ghazi52

Shah Iran and PM
Opening of Hotel at Karachi
1951


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4578563392200816


----------



## ghazi52

Arrival ceremonies motorcade for President Mohammad Ayub Khan of Pakistan, Andrews Air Force Base, Maryland, USA in 1961


----------



## ghazi52

1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam meeting with the representatives of non-Muslims in Dera Ismail Khan.
Date: 16 April 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Firoz Khan Noon with Khwaja Nazimuddin and Liaquat Ali Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Chitrali boy wearing Pakol, Chitral, 1918. Photo by J. Sulley.

The older design of Pakol barely resemble Kausia (ancient Macedonian hat). Its a coincidence that the modern design of Pakol happens to resemble Kausia a lot.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490308390081474561
@Sainthood 101 @akramishaqkhan @PakNationalist @PakSarZameen47 @Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## akramishaqkhan

jus_chillin said:


> Chitrali boy wearing Pakol, Chitral, 1918. Photo by J. Sulley.
> 
> The older design of Pakol barely resemble Kausia (ancient Macedonian hat). Its a coincidence that the modern design of Pakol happens to resemble Kausia a lot.
> 
> View attachment 815255
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490308390081474561
> @Sainthood 101 @akramishaqkhan @PakNationalist @PakSarZameen47 @Muhammad Saftain Anjum


Greek, Macedonian as well as Jewish influence is all over the Pushtoon tribes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

akramishaqkhan said:


> Greek, Macedonian as well as Jewish influence is all over the Pushtoon tribes.



We are children of Bani Israel LOLLLL


----------



## akramishaqkhan

jus_chillin said:


> We are children of Bani Israel LOLLLL


Ssssssh!!! It is a part of our genealogy best left quiet. Lol!!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mirzali Khan

1960 was when the secret airbase at Peshawar made headlines across the world, and put Pakistan at risk of attack by the Soviets. 

The USAF U2 spy plane refueled at Peshawar before flying over Soviet Union for a reconnaissance mission but was shot down by the soviets.






Its pilot was trialed and sentenced to 10 years but later released in a spy-swap arrangement. 

For Pakistan, this episode of the cold war was a realization of the danger and risk it put herself into by allying with the US against the Soviets.

Nikita Khrushchev, the Soviet PM at the time, threatened Pakistan with immediate retaliation if such a flight flew from Peshawar again. "Do not play with fire, gentlemen. We have red marked Peshawar on the map of Pakistan" ~ Nikita Khrushchev reported by Dawn May 28, 1960*.






A further embarrassment was when President Ayub Khan denied the Soviets charges that the U2 spy plane flew from Peshawar but the Americans admitted to it and even admitted their presence at the airbase of Peshawar.





The airbase at the outskirts of Peshawar (Badabher) was leased out to the US for 10 years, and owing to the 'disillusionment' of Pakistan, its lease was not renewed in 1969. *There is also an engineering college now at that old base. I taught there about 20 years ago.

@TNT @akramishaqkhan @ziaulislam @Imad.Khan @Pak Nationalist @PakSarZameen47 @Desert Fox 1 @Muhammad Saftain Anjum 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497142474527154177

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Pak Nationalist

jus_chillin said:


> View attachment 819597
> 
> 
> 1960 was when the secret airbase at Peshawar made headlines across the world, and put Pakistan at risk of attack by the Soviets.
> 
> The USAF U2 spy plane refueled at Peshawar before flying over Soviet Union for a reconnaissance mission but was shot down by the soviets.
> 
> View attachment 819598
> 
> 
> Its pilot was trialed and sentenced to 10 years but later released in a spy-swap arrangement.
> 
> For Pakistan, this episode of the cold war was a realization of the danger and risk it put herself into by allying with the US against the Soviets.
> 
> Nikita Khrushchev, the Soviet PM at the time, threatened Pakistan with immediate retaliation if such a flight flew from Peshawar again. "Do not play with fire, gentlemen. We have red marked Peshawar on the map of Pakistan" ~ Nikita Khrushchev reported by Dawn May 28, 1960*.
> 
> View attachment 819599
> 
> 
> A further embarrassment was when President Ayub Khan denied the Soviets charges that the U2 spy plane flew from Peshawar but the Americans admitted to it and even admitted their presence at the airbase of Peshawar.
> 
> View attachment 819601
> 
> The airbase at the outskirts of Peshawar (Badabher) was leased out to the US for 10 years, and owing to the 'disillusionment' of Pakistan, its lease was not renewed in 1969. *There is also an engineering college now at that old base. I taught there about 20 years ago.
> 
> @TNT @akramishaqkhan @ziaulislam @Imad.Khan @Pak Nationalist @PakSarZameen47 @Desert Fox 1 @Muhammad Saftain Anjum
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497142474527154177


A well-known fact.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

jus_chillin said:


> View attachment 819597
> 
> 
> 1960 was when the secret airbase at Peshawar made headlines across the world, and put Pakistan at risk of attack by the Soviets.
> 
> The USAF U2 spy plane refueled at Peshawar before flying over Soviet Union for a reconnaissance mission but was shot down by the soviets.
> 
> View attachment 819598
> 
> 
> Its pilot was trialed and sentenced to 10 years but later released in a spy-swap arrangement.
> 
> For Pakistan, this episode of the cold war was a realization of the danger and risk it put herself into by allying with the US against the Soviets.
> 
> Nikita Khrushchev, the Soviet PM at the time, threatened Pakistan with immediate retaliation if such a flight flew from Peshawar again. "Do not play with fire, gentlemen. We have red marked Peshawar on the map of Pakistan" ~ Nikita Khrushchev reported by Dawn May 28, 1960*.
> 
> View attachment 819599
> 
> 
> A further embarrassment was when President Ayub Khan denied the Soviets charges that the U2 spy plane flew from Peshawar but the Americans admitted to it and even admitted their presence at the airbase of Peshawar.
> 
> View attachment 819601
> 
> The airbase at the outskirts of Peshawar (Badabher) was leased out to the US for 10 years, and owing to the 'disillusionment' of Pakistan, its lease was not renewed in 1969. *There is also an engineering college now at that old base. I taught there about 20 years ago.
> 
> @TNT @akramishaqkhan @ziaulislam @Imad.Khan @Pak Nationalist @PakSarZameen47 @Desert Fox 1 @Muhammad Saftain Anjum
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497142474527154177


I first heard about this incident from Pakistan History series at Dekho Suno Jano.
I was highly disappointed at the decision of Gen.Ayub Khan to allow American spy plane fly from Peshawar air base.
But slowly,l realized that our history is full of mistakes and wrong experiments.


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> I first heard about this incident from Pakistan History series at Dekho Suno Jano.
> I was highly disappointed at the decision of Gen.Ayub Khan to allow American spy plane fly from Peshawar air base.
> But slowly,l realized that our history is full of mistakes and wrong experiments.



Why were you disappointed?


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

jus_chillin said:


> Why were you disappointed?


Because we were playing with fire to please Americans


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Because we were playing with fire to please Americans



2 of our neighbors sided with the Soviets.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

jus_chillin said:


> 2 of our neighbors sided with the Soviets.


But USSR was like a mad dog in region.One miscalculation,and we were gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirzali Khan

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> But USSR was like a mad dog in region.One miscalculation,and we were gone.



We were allies with the US at that point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Recruitment AD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

